# kernel 2.6.0-test5

## dsd

Just released by Linus.

Announcement + changelog

Not in portage yet, here's the kernel.org mirrors

----------

## scriptkiddie

downloading now... 3 minutes left  :Smile: 

Can't wait  :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

3 minutes? I've got a couple of hours to go  :Evil or Very Mad:  Damn 56k

----------

## scriptkiddie

I just got cable internet a week ago and I love it.. downloaded the whole kernel in 3.5 mintues   :Very Happy: 

Its compiling as I type this   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

 *oubipaws wrote:*   

> I just got cable internet a week ago and I love it.. downloaded the whole kernel in 3.5 mintues  
> 
> Its compiling as I type this  

 

2 minutes   :Razz: 

btw is not necessary to wait for the official ebuild. just rename test4, run 

```
 ebuild development-sources-2.6.0_beta5.ebuild  digest
```

and emerge   :Wink: 

----------

## reillyeon

Compiling now, why don't you people just download the 800K patch and save your time. Looks like things are comming right along. If only the scheadulaler didn't feel so crappy on my machine.

----------

## funkmankey

going to hold out for some Morton goodness...

----------

## Squinky86

Anyone know if this fixes the sundry problems that test4-mm6 had? (e.x. nvidia, tty)

[edit]

heh, shoulda finished reading the test4 thread; sry!

[/edit]

----------

## Ian

Does USB work in this?

I started getting VERY strange problems regarding USB and test4-mm6.  I think it may have had something to do with preempting my kernel, but I didn't bother to figure it out, as I figured this would be out soon anyways  :Smile: .

I think I'll try test-5, and then when -mm1 comes out in a few days (or whenever) switch to that.  Hopefully my Neuros will work this time :p.

----------

## nephros

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> Anyone know if this fixes the sundry problems that test4-mm6 had? (e.x. nvidia, tty)

 

I would expect so at least for the tty thing, as this has been sorted out shortly after mm6 was announced.

Also, reportedly the latest nvidia ebuild works too.(Does for me at least.)

----------

## scriptkiddie

 *Ian wrote:*   

> Does USB work in this?
> 
> I started getting VERY strange problems regarding USB and test4-mm6.  I think it may have had something to do with preempting my kernel, but I didn't bother to figure it out, as I figured this would be out soon anyways .
> 
> I think I'll try test-5, and then when -mm1 comes out in a few days (or whenever) switch to that.  Hopefully my Neuros will work this time :p.

 

I have a USB mouse and printer.. both of which are working fine and dandy   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrStaticVoid

 *reillyeon wrote:*   

> Compiling now, why don't you people just download the 800K patch and save your time.

 

My sources have test1 underneath.  Patching is definately the way to go, however I will wait for the mm patches...yum.  I hope this is better than mm6 cause I've used every mm since test1-mm1 and test4-mm6 was the best one for me after some patching!

----------

## Ian

 *oubipaws wrote:*   

>  *Ian wrote:*   Does USB work in this?
> 
> I started getting VERY strange problems regarding USB and test4-mm6.  I think it may have had something to do with preempting my kernel, but I didn't bother to figure it out, as I figured this would be out soon anyways .
> 
> I think I'll try test-5, and then when -mm1 comes out in a few days (or whenever) switch to that.  Hopefully my Neuros will work this time :p. 
> ...

 

I'm looking more for mass storage devices, but hey, if that stuff works, that's one less driver for me to worry about  :Smile: .

----------

## chotchki

It seems unfortunately my alsa and and nvidia-drivers still refuse to work though.  :Mad: 

alsa won't compile

```
/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.6/work/alsa-driver-0.9.6/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [fastdep] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.6/work/alsa-driver-0.9.6/acore/oss'

make[2]: *** [_sfdep_oss] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.6/work/alsa-driver-0.9.6/acore'

make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.6/work/alsa-driver-0.9.6'

make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 63, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

```

and nvidia just spouts jibberish.

But it runs fast.  :Wink: 

----------

## funkmankey

NB: you don't need alsa-driver anymore (well, except as a placeholder so that other alsa packages will compile...) -- use the alsa modules from the kernel config instead, they are up to date and tasty ^_^

----------

## yodermk

Ok, just tried this puppy.  It's my first time trying a Linux development kernel.

My system:

* Dual P3/850

* 2GB RAM

* 120GB IDE using ReiserFS

* SB Live Value using ALSA

* 3Com 905B ethernet - cable modem/DHCP

* Matrox G400 card

The good:

* The system automatically powered off.  I never got that to work on Gentoo under 2.4 on this system. (It worked on my single processor Athlon 700.)

The bad:

* My ethernet didn't come up. Major bummer.  Even worse, when i booted back into 2.4, it still didn't come up.  So it apparently screwed up the state of the Net card.  Powered my computer off and then on, and it came up in 2.4.

* Sound -- weird behavior. When using mpg123, the first beat of a song repeat endlessly.  "cat *.au > /dev/audio" played the sound two and a half times.

* The mouse was a LOT more responsive and flew across the display much more quickly than it did under 2.4, in X. (I suppose that can be fixed, I just don't know how off the top of my head.)

* Glxgears gave me 100fps.  In 2.4 it's 420fps. I know, pathetic, but it's an old card and I don't care; I don't use 3D much.  I suppose I need to re-emerge xfree-drm right?  If so, do I need to unlink the current gentoo-sources and link /usr/src/linux to the new kernel?  Or how does that work?

Obviously the net thing is a major showstopper, followed closely by sound.  Any suggestions for resolutions?  Would like to test this thing more!

Thanks

----------

## Qweasda

 *yodermk wrote:*   

> Ok, just tried this puppy.  It's my first time trying a Linux development kernel.
> 
> My system:
> 
> * Dual P3/850
> ...

 

The internet deal happened to me also when I tried my first development kernel - 2.6.0-test2. It also destroyed my 2.4 internet.

I could not get it solved for the life of me, I ended up reformatting and restarting!! But it can be fixed, has to be...I think it came down to be something with DNS name resolution, and I am guessing maybe something with IPv6 support....check /etc/hosts and other netowkr files and snoop around more. I met another with the problem and he was pointing to to DNS resolution also.

Sorry I can't help much...

----------

## yodermk

 *Qweasda wrote:*   

> The internet deal happened to me also when I tried my first development kernel - 2.6.0-test2. It also destroyed my 2.4 internet.
> 
> I could not get it solved for the life of me, I ended up reformatting and restarting!!

 

What the... as in, even powering off your computer, waiting several seconds, turning it on, and booting 2.4 didn't work?  That's beyond weird.  Sure glad it didn't happen that way to me!

 *Qweasda wrote:*   

>  But it can be fixed, has to be...I think it came down to be something with DNS name resolution, and I am guessing maybe something with IPv6 support....check /etc/hosts and other netowkr files and snoop around more. I met another with the problem and he was pointing to to DNS resolution also.
> 
> Sorry I can't help much...

 

I doubt that.  I'm pointing 2.4 and 2.6 to the same root partition, and I didn't change anything before booting into 2.6.

Also, it just hung while trying to bring up DHCP, and that occurs before any DNS lookups.

Is there a kernel config option you need to check for DHCP?  I thought there was but didn't see it when configuring.  Maybe that's the problem?  OTOH, it should be possible to do in userspace, as long as ARP is compiled in (and I think it is).

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

mm1 is out

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.0-test5/2.6.0-test5-mm1/announce.txt

enjoy

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

mm1....

  CC      mm/pdflush.o

  CC      mm/readahead.o

  CC      mm/slab.o

mm/slab.c: In function `ptrinfo':

mm/slab.c:2798: warning: implicit declaration of function `dbg_redzone1'

mm/slab.c:2798: invalid type argument of `unary *'

mm/slab.c:2798: warning: implicit declaration of function `dbg_redzone2'

mm/slab.c:2798: invalid type argument of `unary *'

mm/slab.c:2801: warning: implicit declaration of function `dbg_userword'

mm/slab.c:2801: invalid type argument of `unary *'

make[1]: *** [mm/slab.o] Error 1

make: *** [mm] Error 2

----------

## dsd

try this patch for mm1:

```

--- mm/slab.c   2003-09-08 23:58:31.000000000 -0700

+++ mm/slab.c   2003-09-08 23:58:33.000000000 -0700

@@ -2794,11 +2794,13 @@

       } else {

          kernel_map_pages(virt_to_page(objp), c->objsize/PAGE_SIZE, 1);

 

+#if DEBUG

          if (c->flags & SLAB_RED_ZONE)

             printk("redzone: 0x%lx/0x%lx.\n", *dbg_redzone1(c, objp), *dbg_redzone2(c, objp));

 

          if (c->flags & SLAB_STORE_USER)

             printk("Last user: %p.\n", *dbg_userword(c, objp));

+#endif

       }

       spin_unlock_irqrestore(&c->spinlock, flags);

 

```

----------

## maor

this is the correct patch to fix mm1:

```

diff -puN fs/autofs/inode.c~fix-pgrp fs/autofs/inode.c

--- local-2.6/fs/autofs/inode.c~fix-pgrp        2003-09-09 00:29:35.000000000 -0700

+++ local-2.6-jeremy/fs/autofs/inode.c  2003-09-09 00:30:05.000000000 -0700

@@ -129,7 +129,7 @@ int autofs_fill_super(struct super_block

        sbi->magic = AUTOFS_SBI_MAGIC;

        sbi->catatonic = 0;

        sbi->exp_timeout = 0;

-       sbi->oz_pgrp = current->pgrp;

+       sbi->oz_pgrp = process_group(current);

        autofs_initialize_hash(&sbi->dirhash);

        sbi->queues = NULL;

        memset(sbi->symlink_bitmap, 0, sizeof(long)*AUTOFS_SYMLINK_BITMAP_LEN);

```

----------

## scriptkiddie

 *yodermk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The good:
> 
> * The system automatically powered off.  I never got that to work on Gentoo under 2.4 on this system. (It worked on my single processor Athlon 700.)
> ...

 

My nic card didn't come up at first.. So I just recompiled the network cards as modules and loaded them up and down came my internet   :Very Happy: 

As for the nvidia drivers, there is a whole thread on how to get these to work on the 2.6 series kernels

----------

## neenee

neither fix mentioned above work for me;

it asks for the file to patch with both, even

though the file is there and the patch

points to them.

i tried 'patch -p1 < /path/to/patch' in /usr/src/linux

i to get the slab error.

----------

## Wedge_

Try it with -p0 instead of -p1.

----------

## neenee

thank you for your suggestion, but that

does not work either. but now i am running

the 2.6.0test4-love6 kernel, which seems

to work very well. i will stick with that until

i figure out how to patch 5-mm1.

----------

## Wedge_

The patch that was posted didn't apply for me either. You can do it yourself, just add the the two lines from the patch where it indicates and the file should compile.

----------

## Yarrick

test5 up, no problems so far...

----------

## Tuna

my e1000 network card does have _REAL_ bad send performance now. instead of sending with 4.5mb/s in my lan it sends with 90kb/s. well that is some kind of difference. hmpf. receiving data is ok though.

anyone experience the same behaviour? any solutions?

----------

## eee

I'm still having problems with nvidia in test5-mm1.  After booting into the new kernel, I emerged nvidia-kernel & nvidia-glx.  I was able to start X, but I'm only getting 100fps or so in glxgears and it's noticeably jerky.  I'm also getting lots of

```
Sep  9 11:25:52 [kernel] Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:132

```

 in syslog.

I've got 

```
VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
```

 running on an nforce2 board.  Has anyone else been able to get decent 3D with similar hardware?

----------

## Lovechild

 *eee wrote:*   

> I'm still having problems with nvidia in test5-mm1.  After booting into the new kernel, I emerged nvidia-kernel & nvidia-glx.  I was able to start X, but I'm only getting 100fps or so in glxgears and it's noticeably jerky.  I'm also getting lots of
> 
> ```
> Sep  9 11:25:52 [kernel] Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:132
> 
> ...

 

+3000fps in glxgears using a Ti-4280 nVidia card.

running on -test5-love1 using the nvidia kernel driver if that's any help.

----------

## guard0

i've made an ebuild for mm-sources-2.6.0_beta5-r1, and i submitted it through bugzilla (i have no idea how to submit through cvs), so we'll see how well it goes

(it was easy to make, basically cp the last version of mm-sources to mm-sources-2.6.0_beta5-r1.ebuild, ebuild mm-sources-2.6.0_beta5-r1.ebuild digest, emerge mm-sources-2.6.0_beta5-r1.ebuild)

----------

## eee

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> +3000fps in glxgears using a Ti-4280 nVidia card.
> 
> running on -test5-love1 using the nvidia kernel driver if that's any help.

 

Well, of course that's no help.  It just makes me feel all inadequate.  

I suppose it is of some help.  Since the kernel errors are PCI related, I figured it had more to do with the nforce2 chipset than the kernel driver.  Unless you're running on nforce2 as well?

----------

## Peaceable Frood

Does anyone know where I can get that tutorial on installing the nvidia drivers? I searched for it but I can't find it.

----------

## Lovechild

 *Peaceable Frood wrote:*   

> Does anyone know where I can get that tutorial on installing the nvidia drivers? I searched for it but I can't find it.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## Peaceable Frood

Ah I knew that, I thought there was some special way to do it. Anyway, I did compile it and I loaded the module, and I get a blank screen, and it doesn't go into fluxbox. What do I do, I have a Via KT400 Chipset. It detects it find on boot.

----------

## Lovechild

 *eee wrote:*   

>  *Lovechild wrote:*   +3000fps in glxgears using a Ti-4280 nVidia card.
> 
> running on -test5-love1 using the nvidia kernel driver if that's any help. 
> 
> Well, of course that's no help.  It just makes me feel all inadequate.  
> ...

 

Misson complete...

----------

## yodermk

Searched LKML and other stuff, and it looks like others have had the same problem as I with the network card (3c905).  Someone mentioned a patch that's included in test4-mm2 that might fix it.  I think I'll just wait for test6, or maybe an mm patch to test5, to try again.

Does DHCP work for all of you?

----------

## dufeu

 *Peaceable Frood wrote:*   

> Does anyone know where I can get that tutorial on installing the nvidia drivers? I searched for it but I can't find it.

 

Several suggestions:

1. You may want to review the information in gentoo bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27412

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28061

Note: nvidia-kernel-r3 is the one you want.

2. I've been making my /usr/src/linux symbolic link point to the 2.6.0 series kernels. Less hassle and less things to check. For those other packages that need header info from which ever kernel you're working with, you won't need to worry if their respective ebuilds are kernel version aware.

3A. Disable your GUI login:

```

# rc-update del xdm default

```

3B. Do not load the nvidia kernel at boot time. For some BIOS / chipset combinations, you will have nothing but nvidia trace information in 'dmesg' if the nvidia driver loads at boot time.

4. After emerging 'nvidia-kernel', be sure to 'touch' the driver.

```

# touch /lib/modules/2.6.0-test5/video/nvidia.o

```

As you try different kernels, emerging nvidia-kernel won't delete the driver from your other kernels so long as you've 'touched' them first. 'touch' updates the modification time of the file.

I'm currently running two machines with GeForce graphics chips. One is a new Dell using the ICH5, 865G and separate GeForce card. The other is an ASUS A7N266-VM/AA with built-in Geforce graphics core. Both machines have the bery latest available BIOS for their respective mobos. 

At this point, az has done a great job of including all available patches for the nvidia-kernel emerge. If you have problems try booting these options in this order:

pci=noacpi

acpi=off

re-compile your kernel w/out APIC and ACPI support.

On my home machine with 2.6.0-test5 and nvidia-kernel-r3, I can run with accelerated rendering or with music playing. I can't do both.

However, I can run properly with everything using the 2.4.20 kernel.

I'm including for your reference the following from my Athlon-XP machine:

grub.conf

dmesg output from boot (one test case)

dmesg output after inserting nvidia.o

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Fiery Wyrme - 2.4.20 Absolutely Safe Kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.4.20 root=/dev/hda2

title=Fiery Wyrme - 2.6.0 ACPI=off Safe Kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.0 root=/dev/hda2 acpi=off

title=Fiery Wyrme - 2.6.0 Full Kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.0 root=/dev/hda2

title=Fiery Wyrme - 2.6.0-test Latest Kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.0-test root=/dev/hda2

title=Fiery Wyrme - 2.6.0-test Latest Kernel pci=noacpi,biosirq

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.0-test root=/dev/hda2 pci=noacpi,biosirq

title=Fiery Wyrme - 2.6.0-test Latest Kernel acpi=off

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.0-test root=/dev/hda2 acpi=off

title=Mem Test 86

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/memtest86/memtest.bin

```

```

000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  1    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1603.0446 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 267.0240 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1b40, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20030813

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 18, enabled at IRQ 3)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 18, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 18, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 18, enabled at IRQ 4)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 19, enabled at IRQ 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 20 21 22, enabled at IRQ 3)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 20 21 22, enabled at IRQ 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKI] (IRQs 20 21 22, enabled at IRQ 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKJ] (IRQs 20 21 22, enabled at IRQ 6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKK] (IRQs 20 21 22, enabled at IRQ 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKM] (IRQs 20 21 22, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fc030

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xc060, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 14 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 14 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 22

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:01[A] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

Pin 2-22 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:02[A] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

Pin 2-21 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKI] enabled at IRQ 22

Pin 2-22 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKJ] enabled at IRQ 21

Pin 2-21 already programmed

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.SRS_] (Node f7feec80), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.LNKK._SRS] (Node f7f92280), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKK] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS). Aborting ACPI-based IRQ routing. Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKM] enabled at IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:06[B] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[B] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 16

Pin 2-16 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 18

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.SRS_] (Node f7feec80), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.LNKE._SRS] (Node f7f92780), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS). Aborting ACPI-based IRQ routing. Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.SRS_] (Node f7feec80), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.LNKK._SRS] (Node f7f92280), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKK] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS). Aborting ACPI-based IRQ routing. Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:06.0

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.SRS_] (Node f7feec80), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.LNKE._SRS] (Node f7f92780), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS). Aborting ACPI-based IRQ routing. Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

ikconfig 0.6 with /proc/ikconfig

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 909M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ IRQ sharing disabled

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(38)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(38)

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(38)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(38)

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE: chipset revision 195

NFORCE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

AMD_IDE: Bios didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

AMD_IDE: 0000:00:09.0 (rev c3) UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:09.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9800-0x9807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9808-0x980f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 4D040H2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 4W100H6, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory scheduling io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: ATAPI CD-RW CW5202, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SDR-430, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

PDC20269: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:01:07.0

PDC20269: chipset revision 2

PDC20269: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xa000-0xa007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xa008-0xa00f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

hdf: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xb400-0xb407,0xb002 on irq 18

hdg: MAXTOR 6L060L3, ATA DISK drive

hdh: WDC WD450AA, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0xa800-0xa807,0xa402 on irq 18

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80043264 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 195711264 sectors (100204 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hde: max request size: 128KiB

hde: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdf: max request size: 128KiB

hdf: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdg: max request size: 128KiB

hdg: 117266688 sectors (60040 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0: p1

hdh: max request size: 128KiB

hdh: 87930864 sectors (45020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(66)

 /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target1/lun0: p1 < p5 >

ohci-hcd: 2003 Feb 24 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci-hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, pci mem f8862000

ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:0: 3 ports detected

ohci-hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

ohci-hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 21, pci mem f8864000

ohci-hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:0: 3 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

gameport: NS558 PnP at pnp00:06 io 0x200 size 8 speed 727 kHz

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.6 (Wed Aug 20 20:27:13 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7935 buckets, 63480 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda2) for (hda2)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

ide_cd: Unknown parameter `hdd'

ide_cd: Unknown parameter `hdd'

ide_cd: Unknown parameter `hdd'

ide_cd: Unknown parameter `hdd'

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8965000, 00:50:ba:5e:36:50, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: ATAPI     Model: CD-RW CW5202      Rev: 120C

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

scsi1 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: DVD-ROM SDR-430   Rev: 1.06

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 4x/32x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:06.0 (0005 -> 0007)

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.SRS_] (Node f7feec80), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1121: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.LNKK._SRS] (Node f7f92280), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKK] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS). Aborting ACPI-based IRQ routing. Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:06.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 47463

i2c /dev entries driver module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb1) for (hdb1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hde1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hde1) for (hde1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdf1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdf1) for (hdf1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdg1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdg1) for (hdg1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

blk: queue f7c75000, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue f7c60c00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue f7c5c800, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue f7c5c400, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue f7c51c00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue f7c51800, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

svc: unknown version (3)

```

```

Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:132

Call Trace:

 [<c0229615>] pci_find_subsys+0xe5/0xf0

 [<c022964f>] pci_find_device+0x2f/0x40

 [<c0229508>] pci_find_slot+0x28/0x50

 [<f8e5105f>] os_pci_init_handle+0x3a/0x67 [nvidia]

 [<f8e6391f>] __nvsym00057+0x1f/0x24 [nvidia]

 [<f8f37bdb>] __nvsym04236+0x1f/0x24 [nvidia]

 [<f8ec7e69>] __nvsym03322+0x19d/0xaf8 [nvidia]

 [<f8ecafeb>] __nvsym03285+0x653/0x800 [nvidia]

 [<f8ecb0a0>] __nvsym03285+0x708/0x800 [nvidia]

 [<f8e91ee3>] __nvsym01825+0x37/0x40 [nvidia]

 [<f8e958aa>] __nvsym02576+0x36/0x40 [nvidia]

 [<f8e8c147>] __nvsym02226+0x77/0x98 [nvidia]

 [<f8ecb548>] __nvsym03315+0x200/0x1494 [nvidia]

 [<f8ecba55>] __nvsym03315+0x70d/0x1494 [nvidia]

 [<f8e9161b>] __nvsym01480+0x2b/0x34 [nvidia]

 [<f8e72114>] __nvsym01583+0x58/0x68 [nvidia]

 [<f8e7205b>] __nvsym01528+0x27/0x48 [nvidia]

 [<f8e8bf97>] __nvsym02561+0x4f/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<f8e8bf48>] __nvsym02561+0x0/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<f8f85576>] __nvsym05233+0x2e/0x40c [nvidia]

 [<c0138969>] buffered_rmqueue+0xc9/0x170

 [<c0138a9d>] __alloc_pages+0x8d/0x330

 [<f8e7276a>] __nvsym01580+0x3a/0x70 [nvidia]

 [<f8e7276a>] __nvsym01580+0x3a/0x70 [nvidia]

 [<f8e91554>] __nvsym01575+0x28/0x34 [nvidia]

 [<f8e72114>] __nvsym01583+0x58/0x68 [nvidia]

 [<f8e7205b>] __nvsym01528+0x27/0x48 [nvidia]

 [<f8e8bf97>] __nvsym02561+0x4f/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<f8f5b82d>] __nvsym01334+0xe5/0xf4 [nvidia]

 [<f8e6af88>] __nvsym01097+0x5c/0xac [nvidia]

 [<f8ef5f71>] __nvsym03751+0x249/0x8a4 [nvidia]

 [<f8f3a8a3>] __nvsym00688+0x1e3/0x338 [nvidia]

 [<f8e66029>] __nvsym00827+0xd/0x1c [nvidia]

 [<f8e676c4>] rm_isr_bh+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<c0120b56>] tasklet_action+0x46/0x70

 [<c0120965>] do_softirq+0xa5/0xb0

 [<c010ba26>] do_IRQ+0x116/0x160

 [<c0109da8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c0109409>] system_call+0x1/0x2c

```

This last was repeated enough times to overflow the dmesg buffer.

----------

## Anime_Fan

emerge nvidia-kernel finally working properly with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86".... Didn't have to re-emerge 3 packages for this kernel ^^.

Bad part is ALSA seems to have borked out in test4 and test5 (when I started using the preemptible kernel patches). OSS emulation works fine, though.

The ALSA is a standard VIA82XX. Gonna recompile and see if pre-emptible kernel patches is borking stuff. I doubt that it does.

The system is otherwise very resposive and seemingly stable (apart from some xfree 2-sec freezes).

Edit: Must... kill... ALSA... Still, XMMS has OSS driver, so...

----------

## sharad

The test4-mm kernel was a little too cutting edge for me, couldn't get the nvidia drivers to work.

I am using test5 on my machine right now, using the gentoo ebuild. No real problems. ALSA and nvidia drivers working well.

----------

## eGore911

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> The patch that was posted didn't apply for me either. You can do it yourself, just add the the two lines from the patch where it indicates and the file should compile.

 

never patched before (neither automatical nor manual)... how to do it? change the "-" line against the "+" line?

----------

## maor

 *eGore911 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> never patched before (neither automatical nor manual)... how to do it? change the "-" line against the "+" line?

 

basicly yes when there is a + u need to add that line and - remove , just look at the correct line numbers .

----------

## geertn

This kernel does not boot, test4 did. It stops after stating that the ACPI namespace is loaded succesfully, so probably something with ACPI. I'll try to get it working soon, but have no time right now.

----------

## lucida

the test5-mm1 seems to be buggy, I can't compile it atm  :Sad: 

----------

## pens

 *geertn wrote:*   

> This kernel does not boot, test4 did. It stops after stating that the ACPI namespace is loaded succesfully, so probably something with ACPI. I'll try to get it working soon, but have no time right now.

 

Boot with pci=noacpi  That did it for me.

----------

## Wedge_

 *lucida wrote:*   

> the test5-mm1 seems to be buggy, I can't compile it atm 

 

If you look back several posts there was a patch posted which should let you compile it.

----------

## TheCoop

while compiling:

```
{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:132: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:188: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:263: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:306: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:480: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:481: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:521: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:678: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:1060: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:1065: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:1074: Error: invalid character ';' in mnemonic

{standard input}:1674: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:1675: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:1734: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:1738: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:1746: Error: invalid character ';' in mnemonic

{standard input}:1767: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

{standard input}:1768: Error: invalid character ';' in operand 2

make[1]: *** [fs/read_write.o] Error 1

make: *** [fs] Error 2
```

Help?

----------

## Forge

OT, I know, I apologize.

Since Lovechild made eee feel inadequate, I felt obliged to return the favor:

3200x1200 desktop, 24bpp.

glxgears: (default size)

46192 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9238.400 FPS

46434 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9286.800 FPS

47220 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9444.000 FPS

(And no, that's not an obscured/resized window. If I obscure the window, the volume goes to 11 : )

96246 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19249.200 FPS

98031 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19606.200 FPS

Glad to be of service.  :Smile: 

----------

## loginx

Using a recent SIS chipset and the 2.6-test5 kernel, I finally got the new kernel to boot but I'm experiencing difficulties trying to enable DMA on the hard-drive.

I made sure the option was compiled in the kernel, everything configuration-wise seems to be okay but hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda gives me an "Operation not permitted", which really does slow-down my system...

Any input?

----------

## loginx

hrmmm... nevermind.

I figured it out.

----------

## revo

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> The patch that was posted didn't apply for me either. You can do it yourself, just add the the two lines from the patch where it indicates and the file should compile.

 

Well, i seem to be too stupid...  :Embarassed:  i can't figure out how to apply this patch. could someone please explain step by step which lines i have to change? which line has to be added, which has to be removed, which has to be changed how?

thanks, revo

----------

## Wedge_

revo: from your /usr/src/<whatever> directory, open mm/slab.c in your favourite editor. Then go to line #2798. The code at that point should look something like this: 

```
 } else {

         kernel_map_pages(virt_to_page(objp), c->objsize/PAGE_SIZE, 1);

         if (c->flags & SLAB_RED_ZONE)

            printk("redzone: 0x%lx/0x%lx.\n", *dbg_redzone1(c, objp), *dbg_redzone2(c, objp));

         if (c->flags & SLAB_STORE_USER)

            printk("Last user: %p.\n", *dbg_userword(c, objp));

      }

      spin_unlock_irqrestore(&c->spinlock, flags);
```

All you need to do is change it so it looks like this: 

```
 } else {

         kernel_map_pages(virt_to_page(objp), c->objsize/PAGE_SIZE, 1);

         #if DEBUG

         if (c->flags & SLAB_RED_ZONE)

            printk("redzone: 0x%lx/0x%lx.\n", *dbg_redzone1(c, objp), *dbg_redzone2(c, objp));

         if (c->flags & SLAB_STORE_USER)

            printk("Last user: %p.\n", *dbg_userword(c, objp));

         #endif

      }

      spin_unlock_irqrestore(&c->spinlock, flags);
```

After you've done that, it should work.

----------

## Berkz

I've been having a hard time getting this to work is there any more requirements whe compiling the kernel other than stated in the gentoo installation doc's ? I know those instructions are based for 2.4 but are there anything else I need to have enabled?

Regards, Berkz

----------

## Berkz

The startup freezes when it says found reiser fs Version 3.6 something like that?

anybody know what's wrong?

----------

## needlern1

EDIT: whereever the problem here eminated from, it no longer existed when I emerged the mm1 ebuild and built the kernel. It booted right up. I do have at least one thing to get fixed though. My terminals.

I emerged 'linux-2.6.0-test5', cd'd to /usr/src where I had copied patch 'linux-2.6.0-test5-mm1.bz2'. I did

```
bzcat 2.6.0-test5-mm1.bz2 | patch -p0

```

which went without a hitch. I searched for any *.rej files and found none.

I cd into linux-2.6.0-test5 and attempt to 'make' anything and wind up getting this error message

```
 linux-2.6.0-test5 # make config

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `scripts/bin2c.c', needed by `scripts/bin2c'.  Stop.

make: *** [scripts] Error 2
```

then drilling down a little

```
hb3 linux-2.6.0-test5 # find / -name *bin2c.c

/usr/src/25/scripts/bin2c.c

hb3 linux-2.6.0-test5 # find / -name *bin2c

hb3 linux-2.6.0-test5 #

```

Since I don't seem to have 'bin2c' what might my next move be? a link to the 'bin2c.c' location?

TIA, BillLast edited by needlern1 on Thu Sep 11, 2003 8:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## swat

Hmmm - My mouse wheel doesn't seem to work after upgrading to test5-mm1  :Sad: 

Simon

----------

## revo

@Wedge_:

yeah, that was step-by-step enough for me. now it compiles fine. thanks!

----------

## lurid

With both test4 and test5, the ol' switching between the console and X problem is back.  I get huge magenta and cyan bars across my screen.  I'm assuming this has to do with the new nividia-kernel that just hit portage.

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496
```

Thats what I have installed.  The 2d is fast, OpenGL is fine.  The kernel works perfectly (test4 had a minor xmms skip problem that is evidently fixed now).  I just don't have a console anymore and thats pretty annoying.

----------

## Peaceable Frood

Kernel-2.6.0-test5-mm1 is in portage now, if your having diffculties applying the mm1 patch manually, do an emerge sync, and then emerge -p  mm-sources.

If your mouse wheel isn't working make sure you are loading all the correct usb modules(unless you have them built right in, then I don't know what to tell you). Look in the directory where they are stored in /lib/modules/etc.....(etc doesn't mean the /etc dir)

----------

## scriptkiddie

When I tried being lazy and running emerge mm-sources it fails to be able to download.. so I just downloaded them myself and compiled

----------

## shiftzero

 *Forge wrote:*   

> OT, I know, I apologize.
> 
> Since Lovechild made eee feel inadequate, I felt obliged to return the favor:
> 
> 3200x1200 desktop, 24bpp.
> ...

 

What video card do you have?¡?¡?¡?¡?¡?

----------

## Forge

GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, but looking forward to getting back onto an ATI card, once ATI's linux drivers get in gear and the next gen of hardware rolls out.

----------

## stefanwa

No lockups or glitches with my nforce2 with ACPI and LAPIC built in using test5-mm1 so far! After patching a file the ATI Drivers 3.2.5 work perfectly too!

So far, so good...

----------

## Forge

Mind if I ask which model and what BIOS version you are running? I'm thinking of picking up another NF2/NF2 Ultra 400, and knowing it works right with 2.6.0+ACPI+IO-APIC would be a major relief.

----------

## Lovechild

Oh I enjoy having a Videocard that doesn't require a cooler that sounds like a boering taking off, mine makes no noise what so ever (Zalman powa) . Plus I only play ET so I don't really need the latest and the greatest.

----------

## stefanwa

 *Forge wrote:*   

> Mind if I ask which model and what BIOS version you are running? I'm thinking of picking up another NF2/NF2 Ultra 400, and knowing it works right with 2.6.0+ACPI+IO-APIC would be a major relief.

 

Asus A7N8X-X Bios 1006. I'm still in the tetsing phase, but no lockup since early morning. Other kernels always crashed after a little while...

EDIT: Just had my first lockup! Damn, lost a DVD-R...  :Sad: 

I hope kernel devs are aware of the problem.

----------

## Forge

Lovechild - It's the 5800s that are dustbusters. The 5900s are very quiet.. On par with or quieter than 9800 Pro stock cooler, depending on ambient temp. I've got AC in here, so aside from the bootup spin up, I've never even heard my 5900 Ultra. Doesn't matter, though.

stefanwa - Excellent! I've just run out and gotten the A7N8X Deluxe 2.00, it's pretty much the same thing. Lockups aren't my major interest, I've gotten a (very) few of those on my Intel/Intel non-overclocked rig, so it's endemic to all 2.6.0-test*, I think. My A7N8X Deluxe 1.04 board won't even *boot* any of the 2.6.0-test kernels, always ACPI problems of some sort or another.

----------

## anfpunk

With test5-mm1, only root can get sound.  This is with the ICE/VT1724 driver.  Root can do everything fine.  I have the username added in the audio group. Are there devices that I need to chmod?

anfpunk@c1 anfpunk $ amixer 

amixer: Mixer attach default error: Permission denied

----------

## Peaceable Frood

chmod a+rw /dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/sequencer /dev/midi          

If you don't have /dev/midi don't worry about it. I think that's it, check on www.alsa-project.org or you can change a+rw to 755. 

I also did a hdparms -Tt test on my /dev/hda here's my results with test5-mm1

```
Timing buffer-cache reads: 1004 MB in 2.01 seconds = 500.33 MB/sec

Timing  buffered disk reads: 136 MB in 3.01 = 45.13 MB/sec

```

Which is an increase from the last test kernel.

----------

## Leander256

I got a slight problem here, dmesg gives me thousands of lines:

```
end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0
```

It's my DVD drive, the motherboard is based on a VIA KT266. It's not really a problem because my drive works fine, yet it bothers me: why?

----------

## anfpunk

 *Peaceable Frood wrote:*   

> chmod a+rw /dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/sequencer /dev/midi          
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the response but it didn't work.  Anyone have any other suggestions?

----------

## needlern1

2.6.0-test5-mm1. Got some problems with modules, but the first thing I need to get fixed is a working terminal in X. I can open my gnome-terminal, but I don't have a CLI. Just a blinking cursor.

I've emerged Eterm, xterm and rxvt and none of them will open for longer than, say, two-three seconds, if that. I also emerged an upgrade to gnome-terminal and it didn't make any difference. I saw an earlier post about a small patch and tried to edit the tty_io.c file, but don't know what to do with the +1334, in case that is my problem.

Another problem: I built another bzImage and added some stuff about terminal consoles and their fonts. I can get through GRUB, but then get a black screen. Have to power off to reboot.

Suggestions welcomed. TIA, Bill  :Shocked: 

----------

## dufeu

 *needlern1 wrote:*   

> 2.6.0-test5-mm1. Got some problems with modules, but the first thing I need to get fixed is a working terminal in X. I can open my gnome-terminal, but I don't have a CLI. Just a blinking cursor.
> 
> Another problem: I built another bzImage and added some stuff about terminal consoles and their fonts. I can get through GRUB, but then get a black screen. Have to power off to reboot.
> 
> Suggestions welcomed. TIA, Bill 

 

/dev/fs support? 

I know the 2.6 kernel says /dev/fs is obsolete. But you still need it for now and you need it to mount automatically at boot time. Go to:

file systems --> pseudo file systems

You should undo the stuff about terminal consoles and their fonts. I'm pretty certain that is not the source of your problems.

Good luck!  :Smile: 

----------

## tturktime

To whom may concern  :Smile: 

www.minion.de has the new patches needed for the nvidia kernel in the test5 series and they work flawlessly.

I was unable to make them work in the test5 until this new patch come out, always having compiling problems (and emerging the nvidia-kernel didn't load the module either), how do you manage to get it working without the minion.de patch?

----------

## TheCoop

havent got any problems with nvidia module in test5 anyway, I dont need the patch...

----------

## tturktime

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> havent got any problems with nvidia module in test5 anyway, I dont need the patch...

 

And you simply did a new "emerge nvidia-kernel"  and worked?

----------

## needlern1

Thank you dufeu. I do have the /dev/fs and it is automatically mounted at boot. So that's not the problem. On my second bzImage I am going back in and remove the console stuff and try some other WAGs  :Shocked: 

dufeu wrote:

```
/dev/fs support? 

 

I know the 2.6 kernel says /dev/fs is obsolete. But you still need it for now and you need it to mount automatically at boot time. Go to: 

 

file systems --> pseudo file systems 

 

You should undo the stuff about terminal consoles and their fonts. I'm pretty certain that is not the source of your problems. 

 

Good luck! 
```

----------

## dsd

You'll also need "/dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs" enabled under Pseudo filesystems - this is quite likely to cause your terminal problems

----------

## TheCoop

 *tturktime wrote:*   

>  *TheCoop wrote:*   havent got any problems with nvidia module in test5 anyway, I dont need the patch... 
> 
> And you simply did a new "emerge nvidia-kernel"  and worked?

 

Yes:

```
simon@simon simon $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               1698348  10 

snd_ens1371            19684  1 

snd_rawmidi            20384  1 snd_ens1371

snd_seq_device          6600  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         50756  1 snd_ens1371

snd_pcm_oss            47588  0 

snd_pcm                85796  2 snd_ens1371,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9028  1 snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          16768  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_rtctimer            2256  0 

snd_timer              21636  2 snd_pcm,snd_rtctimer

snd                    43620  8 snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_mixer_oss,snd_timer

vfat                   12544  1 

fat                    41472  1 vfat

usb_storage            24000  1 

simon@simon simon $ uname -a

Linux simon 2.6.0-test5 #2 Wed Sep 10 22:17:11 BST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## dufeu

 *tturktime wrote:*   

>  *TheCoop wrote:*   havent got any problems with nvidia module in test5 anyway, I dont need the patch... 
> 
> And you simply did a new "emerge nvidia-kernel"  and worked?

 

The 'nvidia-kernel-r3' ebuild is already current with the minion.de patches through 2003-08-23.

----------

## dufeu

 *needlern1 wrote:*   

> Thank you dufeu. I do have the /dev/fs and it is automatically mounted at boot. So that's not the problem. On my second bzImage I am going back in and remove the console stuff and try some other WAGs 
> 
> dufeu wrote:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ooops - me bad. I got my problems mixed up. What DSD said. You need the Unix ptys fs stuff.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dufeu

FWIW - -mm1 has more work done in the APIC area. I no longer get error messages from here during booting.

 :Smile: 

If you go to my first post in this thread, you'll see the original error messages.

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

is there a patch for gkrellm or does someone know how to hack it so that it can read my temperatures in 2.6? acpi is working fine so i can cat it with

localhost root # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature 

temperature:             51 C

how do i get gkrellm to recognize that? or is this something that I will just have to wait for?

----------

## AlterEgo

Gkrellm reads sensors values from /sys/<path>, but not yet for all sensors in the 2.6 kernel.

----------

## zez

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> Gkrellm reads sensors values from /sys/<path>, but not yet for all sensors in the 2.6 kernel.

 

If anybody else is using karamba to monitor sensors, you can use the textfile karamba-sensor to monitor the i2c entries in /sys.  The only down side is that I haven't figured out how to format the incoming text or display it as a numerical value in a graph.

----------

## bushwakko

I can't get ati-drivers to compile with test5, anyone have any patches or something to get this to work? didn't work in test4-mm6 either... :/

----------

## Wedge_

Check the Radeon sticky thread, there's a patch for test5 there. It's in bugzilla too, just hasn't been added to the ebuild yet.

----------

## fca

 *bushwakko wrote:*   

> I can't get ati-drivers to compile with test5, anyone have any patches or something to get this to work? didn't work in test4-mm6 either... :/

 

Take a look near the end of the ati-drivers thread and you will find a patch.

----------

## Exner

I compiled 2.6.0-test5 (no -mm*) with gcc 3.3.1-r1 and it got an ext3 oops on first boot. Anyone else?

----------

## shiftzero

I've got ext3 working fine here.

About joysticks, joydev seems to be broken in these release.  My controller responds to /dev/input/event4 but there is no link to /dev/js0 or /dev/input/js0.  If I create a symlink to js0 then xmame, joy2key and qstick won't take it as valid joystick device, but zsnes does (even if there is no /dev/js0).  Very strange...   :Confused: 

----------

## dsd

2.6.0-test5-mm2 is out  :Smile: 

----------

## alshain

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 2.6.0-test5-mm2 is out 

 

What? I need it now!   :Very Happy: 

Seriously, Ati-drivers 3.2.5 + kernel-2.6.0-test5 = hard crash once per day and whenever I try to play ut2003, so anything that might help matters is good. Although I expect Ati can take most of the blame here.   :Sad: 

  Andrew

----------

## needlern1

Thanks dsd, but I've had /dev/pts built in and have the terminal problem. I may just unemerge the -mm patch and try the stock 2.6 kernel. Don't know what else I can do. Bill

dsd wrote:

```
You'll also need "/dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs" enabled under Pseudo filesystems - this is quite likely to cause your terminal problems
```

EDIT:

Thanks to AcidReign's post farther down this list(about having to mount /dev/pts) I was able to resolve this problem. Terminal works fine now.Last edited by needlern1 on Mon Sep 22, 2003 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dracnor

I've installed kernel 2.6.0-beta5-mm2 successfully.  However, when I try to mount my cdrom drive (generic cdrom), it locks up.  The floppy drive and harddrives mount fine though.  Has anyone else seen this or have a solution/suggestion?

The only other problem I have is when I go to modprobe/insmod something.  I have to manually navigate to /lib/modules/2.6.0-test5-mm2/video/ and insmod ./nvidia.o.  Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks,

Bill

----------

## ahr

I'm using test5-mm2 on my HP-Compaq nx7000 laptop. Whenever there isn't a devices -- which is always my mouse -- hooked to one of my USB ports I get this weird high-frequency noise... Has anyone ever experienced that? I haven't tried 2.4 kernel but I see no reason why it shouldn't come there as well.

When I first got the computer it came preinstalled with WinXP. I booted it once or twice and there was never any noise like this.

Anyways...

http://www.hvittogsvart.is/arnihr/config -- kernel config

http://www.hvittogsvart.is/arnihr/lspci -- lspci output

thanks in advance for any replies

----------

## thundersteele

Hi.

I installed Gentoo on my Notebook, starting with test5-mm1 as only Kernel. Works pretty good, I just have two questions at the moment:

I use radeonfb (having an mobility radeon card) and it seems to detect the screen properly on boot: dmesg | grep radeon

```

Kernel command line: [...] video=radeon:1400x1050-16@60

radeonfb_pci_register BEGIN

radeonfb: ref_clk=2700, ref_div=60, xclk=16600 from BIOS

radeonfb: probed DDR SDRAM 16384k videoram

radeon_get_moninfo: bios 4 scratch = 1000004

radeonfb: panel ID string: Samsung LTN150P1-L02

radeonfb: detected DFP panel sizefrom BIOS: 1400x1050

radeonfb: ATI Radeon M6 LY DDR SDRAM 16 MB

radeonfb: DVI port LCD monitor connected

radeonfb: CDR port no monitor connected

radeonfb_pci_register END
```

There might be some mistakes, as I am typing it. My Problem now is that the Console stays on 80x25. Kernel:

```
CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set
```

I just let away the Options I don't use.

Someone an Idea where the mistake could be? Bootparameters or Kernelconfig? 

The other thing I am wondering about is Alsa. 

I compiled it in the Kernel, /dev/sound and /dev/snd is there. I don't know if it works, will try later, just emerging kde. What I just noticed is that, having ALSA use flag set, emerge wanted to compile alsa-kernel. I don't think I need that. Do I need Alsa-libs? I want to compile alsa-utils to be able to unmute and so on. Shall I inject alsa-kernel?

Thnx for your help.

----------

## tturktime

I'm having the same problem while emerging the nvidia-kernel with the new mm2 kernel as in other previous kernels. I managed to install the nvidia kernel applying the minion.de patches into the nvidia kernel tar but when I do  an emerge nvidia-kernel I always get this error:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363-r3 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363-r3/work

 * Linux kernel 2.6.0

 * Applying tasklet patch for kernel 2.[56]...                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

rm -f nv.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o  nv-linux.o nv_compiler.h *.d NVdriver nvidia.o

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -1`\" > nv_compiler.h

gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wcast-qual -Wno-multichar  -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DKBUILD_MODNAME="nvidia" -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=4348  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -DREMAP_PAGE_RANGE_5  -I. -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/usr/src/linux/include/asm/mach-default -Wno-cast-qual nv.c

nv.c: In function `nv_kern_open':

nv.c:1049: warning: implicit declaration of function `kdev_val'

nv.c: In function `nv_kern_read_agpinfo':

nv.c:1877: structure has no member named `name'

make: *** [nv.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 114, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

yes inject alsa-driver, every time you boot your sound levels will be returned to 0 and muted chekc in one of the other kernel release threads either test1 or test2 to find a script which will solve this for you, really though, I didnt remember to inject alsa-driver when i installed gentoo on my laptop so they might have changed the ebuild with 2.6 users in mind

----------

## ahr

emerge alsa-utils

I'm using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 and I get alsasound startup script that works with 2.6

----------

## thundersteele

k, thnx, I will try this with alsa-utils

someone an advice for my framebuffer?

And another question:

I compiled kde with -alsa flag, do I need to recompile the whole stuff or only arts?

Sound is somehow broken anyway, seems to be a problem with the latest test kernels.Last edited by thundersteele on Wed Sep 17, 2003 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## plate

I've been running 2.6 kernels since test1 now, and ALSA sound was working perfectly well on my Vaio notebook sporting an i810 sound card. Until test4-mm5... I've been waiting this out until test5-mm1, but this just doesn't seem to go away. From dmesg:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

00:00:01[A] -> IRQ 9 Mode 1 Trigger 1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

PIC: IRQ (9) already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

PIC: IRQ (9) already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

PIC: IRQ (9) already programmed

PIC: IRQ (9) already programmed

```

and so on and so forth, half a page of those. The results are making themselves felt a little further down:

```
irq 9: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ca6a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c010cb60>] note_interrupt+0x70/0xb0

 [<c010ce01>] do_IRQ+0x121/0x130

 [<c0403324>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c012122e>] do_softirq+0x3e/0xa0

 [<c010cddd>] do_IRQ+0xfd/0x130

 [<c0403324>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c023c95f>] pci_bus_write_config_word+0x5f/0x90

 [<c0341880>] uhci_reset+0x0/0x60

 [<c03418bf>] uhci_reset+0x3f/0x60

 [<c033cb16>] usb_hcd_pci_probe+0x196/0x4a0

 [<c016a510>] dput+0x30/0x280

 [<c0240502>] pci_device_probe_static+0x52/0x70

 [<c024068c>] __pci_device_probe+0x3c/0x50

 [<c02406cc>] pci_device_probe+0x2c/0x50

 [<c02aa34f>] bus_match+0x3f/0x70

 [<c02aa49f>] driver_attach+0x6f/0xb0

 [<c02aa763>] bus_add_driver+0x93/0xb0

 [<c02aab9f>] driver_register+0x2f/0x40

 [<c0240980>] pci_register_driver+0x60/0x90

 [<c053b5a4>] uhci_hcd_init+0xc4/0x160

 [<c052477b>] do_initcalls+0x2b/0xa0

 [<c012cd9f>] init_workqueues+0xf/0x30

 [<c010709f>] init+0x2f/0x1c0

 [<c0107070>] init+0x0/0x1c0

 [<c01092a9>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xc

handlers:

[<c0249d7f>] (acpi_irq+0x0/0x16)

[<c03064d0>] (ohci_irq_handler+0x0/0x7d0)

[<c0332890>] (yenta_interrupt+0x0/0x40)

Disabling IRQ #9

```

Ok. IRQ 9 just died, I suppose. Grand.  :Confused:  But wait, what's that?

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.6 (Wed Aug 20 20:27:13 2003 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49320 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801BA-ICH2 at 0x1c00, irq 9

```

Now what?  :Shocked:  That's almost exactly the same entry as in dmesg from the last test4 kernel that worked. Does anyone know if that's a problem I can fix myself or something the kernel hackers are busy ironing out already? I haven't found any related bugs on bugzilla.kernel.org, though.

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

disable acpi? use the noacpi boot option, try upgrading your bios, i recently upgraded my inspiron 5100 bios because someone told me it would make acpi work, it didnt at all before now it works like a charm, you might try that with your vaio acpi tends to work best with newer bioses so far as ive seen

----------

## eta

Hi,

I have installed 2.6.0-test5 kernel with cfq patch, but I couldn't get evms working. The evms user guide insists that there are the base DM patches are included in the test kernel so there is no patching necessary as I used to do for 2.5 kernels. http://evms.sourceforge.net/install-2.0.html But, evms is complaining it can't communicate with DM. Has anyone got evms working with the test kernel? I will try this later and post update.

----------

## acidreign

 *dufeu wrote:*   

>  *needlern1 wrote:*   2.6.0-test5-mm1. Got some problems with modules, but the first thing I need to get fixed is a working terminal in X. I can open my gnome-terminal, but I don't have a CLI. Just a blinking cursor.
> 
> Another problem: I built another bzImage and added some stuff about terminal consoles and their fonts. I can get through GRUB, but then get a black screen. Have to power off to reboot.
> 
> Suggestions welcomed. TIA, Bill  
> ...

 

Well, i had the same problem, but i think ive got it fixed.

I compiled in "standard" options for the pts, see my config below.  

Also, i had to add an entry for pts in fstab, as below.

none                    /dev/pts        devpts          gid=5,mode=620         0 0

Hope this helps.

Resources:

http://blog.subverted.net/personal/wades-config-2.6.0-test5-mm

http://www.subverted.net/wakka/

----------

## plate

 *watashiwaotaku7 wrote:*   

> use the noacpi boot option, try upgrading your bios

 

Yep, that's what I tried next. pci=noacpi as a kernel boot option gets rid of the errors and the trace when booting test5-mm1. And sound does indeed work under these circumstances. I just wonder what the side effects are? Where would I look for things that don't work now that I've disabled ACPI routing for IRQs?

Upgrading the BIOS is not an option, I'm afraid, Sony hasn't made any updates available in over a year (Vaio notebook PCG-R505R/GK)...   :Confused: 

----------

## jammey97

 *Dracnor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The only other problem I have is when I go to modprobe/insmod something.  I have to manually navigate to /lib/modules/2.6.0-test5-mm2/video/ and insmod ./nvidia.o.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
> ...

 

You can just make a symlink from nvidia.o to nvidia.ko in that dir and it should load fine.  At least it does for me.

----------

## Dracnor

Thanks I will try that.  I also found that it was a problem with module-init-tools in version 0.9.14 that was causing modprobe and insmod errors.  Seems to be fix in the the latest release now.

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

ahr i looked into what you said yeah it does work alsa now automatically resets volume levels when alsa-utils is emerged and you run rc-update add alsasound boot thanks for bringing it up and i hope this helps other people who were too lazy to grap a script on their own yet

----------

## nephros

-mm3 has been announced, so bump your ebuilds folks!

----------

## bushwakko

what scheduler is the optimal to use now'a days. I'm using mm2 and the default scheduler, but when I compile now, my whole system goes crazy. should I use the CFQ instead?

----------

## HeartBreakKid

To fix the console issue in X, you need to compile /dev/pts support into the kernel.

----------

## Safrax

 *bushwakko wrote:*   

> what scheduler is the optimal to use now'a days. I'm using mm2 and the default scheduler, but when I compile now, my whole system goes crazy. should I use the CFQ instead?

 

Do you mean cpu scheduler?  CFQ is a disk i/o scheduler as is AS.  I find that AS is the better scheduler and it is the one enabled by default.  Now if you're talking cpu schedulers you must use the one that comes with your kernel unless you know how to back the CK scheduler stuff out and replace it with nick piggin's scheduler.

----------

## bushwakko

i thought that the AS and CFQ schedulers were CPU schedulers. I think a lot of other people do to... anyway, what's the differences in the default CPU sched and that Piggin guy's?

I do think Microsoft has a good cpu sched in windows though.

----------

## frbie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, i had the same problem, but i think ive got it fixed.
> 
> I compiled in "standard" options for the pts, see my config below.  
> ...

 

Hello,

this was a major step for me. I don't have the pts error but I still get 

LCP: Timeout sending config reqests

pppoe: timeout waiting for pado packets.

Please help - the rest seems to work but I need my daily internet   :Cool: 

----------

## frbie

Hello,

in addition:

The modules:

ppp_async          

ppp_synctty

ppp_generic

slhc            

are loaded.

----------

## Safrax

 *bushwakko wrote:*   

> i thought that the AS and CFQ schedulers were CPU schedulers. I think a lot of other people do to... anyway, what's the differences in the default CPU sched and that Piggin guy's?
> 
> I do think Microsoft has a good cpu sched in windows though.

 

Con Kolivas did a lot of work on the 0(1) scheduler to improve interactivity.  His method uses preset timeslices of varying length which are assigned to programs based on a lot of things.  Nick's scheduler is entirely new and is based on dynamic length timeslices.  In other words, Con's work might dole out 2 10ms timeslice to a program whereas Nick's work would dole out a 15ms timeslice or 17ms timeslice.  I've found Nick's scheduler to be much smoother than Con's.  I have yet to have a single skip while music was playing under high cpu load or a jerky mouse with Nicks work.  With Con's work I did get a jerky mouse or music skips under high cpu load from time to time.

As far as microsofts scheduler...  I can make the mouse get really jerky and cause music to skip every now and then.

----------

## superjaded

 *bushwakko wrote:*   

> I do think Microsoft has a good cpu sched in windows though.

 

Heh, I don't know how easily a concept of the Microsoft scheduler could be implemented on the kernel level and used in the X level; it basically seems to boil down to "give the current active process priority unless there's another program manually set at a higher priority."

Atleast, that's what it seems, as DivX and such never skip while WMP or MPC are the active program but the minute I go to a browser window or even something as minimal as Xnews or such.. it starts skipping as if I was still using a 300mhz cpu!

And of course my Windows machine (a XP 1800+ @ 1.533ghz) grinds to a crawl whenever I feel like transcoding some FLACs to Vorbis via foobar, yet I can run IceS2 (which is essentially running a nonstop instance of oggenc 24/7) and still have cycles left to play a few small games (emulators, frozen-bubble, etc). All on a Duron 900mhz.

And that's not to mention the fact I can be running an instances of IceS2, a compilation or two and playback DivX without much skipping all on my Linux box. I'm sure that IceS2, let alone two compilations, would hog all the CPU from Windows and leave none left for the DivX. Granted, FLAC decoding itself takes a lot more CPU than Vorbis (IceS2 is just Vorbis->Vorbis), but a few friends have said how their system was all but unuseable while running an instance of oggenc.exe to encode a WAV to Vorbis. And he was running a Ghz Athlon Tbird, if memory serves.

So, while Windows' scheduler is definitely nice for interactivity on the small scale when it's fairly obvious which program should have priority, the CPU can be hogged by one process too easily. So, honestly, I think along with Nick Piggen's patches that Lovechild included with his patchset for 2.6 has really set the bar for good interactivity prediction and scheduling.

Of course, that's not to say that anything is perfect, but I think Linux is on the right track compared to Windows, honestly.

----------

## larman

I am running mm3 with an nforce2 board.  For some reason gkrellm says that it can't find any hardware sensors. 

I've loaded the following modules:

i2c-core

i2c-nforce2

i2c-sensors

i2c-dev

w83781d

I also had to disable ACPI (pci=noacpi) for the kernel to boot with usb/mouse stuff.  Not sure if that is related.

Thanks,

larman

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

is anyone else suddenly having problems with DMA after going to test5-mm3 worked fine with mm2

----------

## funkmankey

switched to mm3 this morning, no problems with DMA (SIS963L here).

gkrellm2 will not work for everyone until the i2c namespaces get cleaned up, give this a try until lmsensors or gkrellm get updated. (the author posted it either here in gentoo forums or else on lkml, I forget. either way, it works a treat)

----------

## dl1vr8r

Installed mm3 and now I can't mount my FAT drive.  The fat and vfat modules still show up in lsmod, but I can't mount the partition.  Going back to mm2 fixes the problem.  

Does anybody know an easy way to fix the damn nvidia re-emerge problem?  Where it deletes old versions of the module?  I have to re-emerge nvidia-kernel every time that I switch kernel versions.  Which seems to be quite often these days since I started messing around with 2.6-test  :Smile: 

----------

## mark

I just thought I'd let people know that I have moved from test-4-mm6 to test-5-mm3 and my acpi problems have disappeared.  I still see some apic errors in dmesg but acpi is fine (the system powers off again)

I am running an Abit VP6 dual p3 board.  (via chipset)  If you had similar probs you may want to give it a try.

Mark

----------

## fca

 *dl1vr8r wrote:*   

> Installed mm3 and now I can't mount my FAT drive.  The fat and vfat modules still show up in lsmod, but I can't mount the partition.  Going back to mm2 fixes the problem.  
> 
> 

 

That's a known bug. It will be fixed in mm4. See 

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0309.2/0874.html

----------

## hulmeman

I have a soundblaster Live, which works fine with 2.4.

Iv'e installed both 2.6.0-test5-bk4 and mm-sources-2.6.0_beta5-r3, and I cant get alsa to work with either, I get:

baz1  # alsaplayer 

snd_pcm_open: No such device (default)

Failed to initialize plugin!

Failed to register plugin: /usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so

Failed to load output plugin "alsa". Trying defaults.

snd_pcm_open: No such device (default)

Failed to initialize plugin!

/usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so failed to load

error opening /dev/dsp

Failed to initialize plugin!

/usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/liboss_out.so failed to load

No $AUDIOSERVER, falling back on $DISPLAY

NAS server not available

Failed to initialize plugin!

/usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libnas_out.so failed to load

audio_alsa: no cards found!

audio_alsa: no cards found!

Failed to initialize plugin!

/usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libesound_out.so failed to load

NOTE: THIS IS THE NULL PLUGIN.      YOU WILL NOT HEAR SOUND!!

I have no /dev/mixer  /dev/dsp nor /dev/midi.

Heres my kernel .config:

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

And the output of lsmod:

baz1 linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_oss            39552  0 

snd_seq_midi_event     12032  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                62960  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            56964  0 

hid                    37824  0 

nls_cp437               9856  2 

ntfs                   96916  1 

usblp                  17792  0 

usbmouse                9728  0 

usbnet                 27144  0 

tuner                  19588  0 

tvaudio                26368  0 

bttv                  145120  0 

video_buf              25728  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit           14472  1 bttv

btcx_risc               9092  1 bttv

i2c_core               29828  4 tuner,tvaudio,bttv,i2c_algo_bit

v4l2_common             8832  1 bttv

videodev               13952  1 bttv

snd_mixer_oss          23552  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_emu10k1           100484  0 

snd_rawmidi            29312  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm               103296  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1

snd_timer              30336  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_seq_device         12548  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         56836  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_page_alloc         16260  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            8832  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              13184  1 snd_emu10k1

snd                    56964  13 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm, (Edit:  Added space for wordwrapping.  --pjp) snd_timer,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep

soundcore              13504  2 bttv,snd

vfat                   20224  2 

fat                    51744  1 vfat

nvidia               1705580  10 

ne2k_pci               13408  0 

8390                   15616  1 ne2k_pci

uhci_hcd               36872  0 

And finally /etc/init.d/alsasound:

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

Any ideas?

Everything else in 2.6 works fine!

HFAER

Baz

----------

## Dinini

 *dl1vr8r wrote:*   

> Installed mm3 and now I can't mount my FAT drive.  The fat and vfat modules still show up in lsmod, but I can't mount the partition.  Going back to mm2 fixes the problem.

 

There is an problem in the parser that any entry in fstab with foo=0 is being treated as an error and not a parameter.  I'm betting you probably have umask=0 as one of your options  :Smile:   This is to be fixed in -mm4

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=106408440119359&w=2

 *dl1vr8r wrote:*   

> Does anybody know an easy way to fix the damn nvidia re-emerge problem?  Where it deletes old versions of the module?  I have to re-emerge nvidia-kernel every time that I switch kernel versions.  Which seems to be quite often these days since I started messing around with 2.6-test 

 

```
touch /lib/modules/*/video/nvidia.o

emerge nvidia-kernel

```

easy enough? touching changes the file date, since the file date does not match what is in the ebuild records the files are not removed.

----------

## dl1vr8r

I do have umask=000 for my fat drive.  I'll just stick with mm2 until mm4 is out.  

Thanks for the tip on touching nvidia.o.  That's a very easy fix, I hope that it works.

----------

## Peaceable Frood

You can still mount fat partitions you just have to do it manually.

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

mm3 screws with /dev/dsp permissions for me. =\

----------

## d3vlin

2.6.0-beta5-mm3 indeed doesn;t mount my fat32 disc at boot; works flawless manually afterwards though. -mm3 fixed my FATAL /dev/* modprobe's during boot/shutdown as well  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dinini

If anyone is having trouble with xfs support see the patch in http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=106419353824698&w=2, there was a bad xfs code set in Linus' tree for a few days and it was picked up in 2.6.0-test5-mm3, this problem should also go away once mm4 comes out.

----------

## Onion Avenger

Well, thought I'd post my experience with this also:

I compiled 2.6.0-test5-mm3 and after discovering the bug with the umask=0 parameter in /etc/fstab, I moved to -mm2. 

Works beautifully!

Sound is perfect!  My USB devices required a bit of tweaking (I had to change the name of the modules autoloaded - and the number I needed to load), and I used the latest nvidia-kernel interface.  My palm (on usb) works beautifully, too.

The ONLY issue is getting the temperature sensors working (lm-sensors won't compile)....but it's not a critical priority so I can wait on that.  

This is my first experience with 2.6 and I must say I love it!  I especially liked the better build process, both in menuconfig and while building the kernel.

Good luck to everyone else!

--Richie, the Onion Avenger

----------

## Lovechild

You may want to know that with -test5-bk5 Linus merged Con Kolivas' interactivity work, finally vanilla plays mp3s without skipping  :Smile: 

----------

## dsd

for everyone having problems with -mm3:

2.6.0-test5-mm4 out

----------

## nephros

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 2.6.0-test5-mm4 out

 

my favorite from mm4:

 *Quote:*   

> readonly-bind-mounts.patch
> 
>   readonly mount --bind support

 

_Very_ handy for chrooted http or ftp servers!

On a side note, anyone else get errors like these on kernel compile (I recently switched to NPTL):

 *Quote:*   

> {standard input}: Assembler messages:
> 
> {standard input}:632: Warning: setting incorrect section attributes for .init.<foo>
> 
> 

 

----------

## d3vlin

Hmmmz, after some trying it appears that the ALSA sound system (driving my i810 laptop audio hardware) sometimes works, sometimes doesn't at KDE/Gnome startup. Anyone with the same experience?

Running -mm3 now, syncing portage to get -mm4 as I type this.

----------

## ahr

As I just synced when I got home I noticed mm4 isn't in portage.

You can just copy mm3 ebuild as ...-mm4 and do:

ebuild ...-mm4.build digest

emerge mm-sources

and you get mm4 kernel emerged.

 *D3vLiN wrote:*   

> Hmmmz, after some trying it appears that the ALSA sound system (driving my i810 laptop audio hardware) sometimes works, sometimes doesn't at KDE/Gnome startup. Anyone with the same experience?
> 
> Running -mm3 now, syncing portage to get -mm4 as I type this.

 

As for mm3, it runs ok for what I've used it, after booting into mm4 I get root fs isn't /dev/hda3 or something like that (old bug? I used the same config as I did with mm2 which is perfectly ok) and now metalog won't start, random number generator as well doesn't start and I get one other error during startup.

Voobidoo.

----------

## mmorrell

 *eta wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have installed 2.6.0-test5 kernel with cfq patch, but I couldn't get evms working. The evms user guide insists that there are the base DM patches are included in the test kernel so there is no patching necessary as I used to do for 2.5 kernels. http://evms.sourceforge.net/install-2.0.html But, evms is complaining it can't communicate with DM. Has anyone got evms working with the test kernel? I will try this later and post update.

 

I am still banging my head on this as well. How far do you get in the boot process before things go bad? I can't seem to communicate to the DM so none of my LVM1 partitions are getting mounted (/usr, /var, /opt, /home, etc...). I can get EVMS2 working on a 2.4.20 gentoo sources kernel but not the 2.6.0-test5 kernels. I have EVMS 2.0.1 installed but 2.1 is no better and doesn't work with my 2.4 kernel.  :Sad: 

----------

## d3vlin

how are you guys driving your radeon cards on 2.6 kernels?

Preferring the xfree DRM method I first compiled AGPGART and RADEON DRM as modules, inserted those using modules.autoload; but I got warnings in XFree logs that AGP could not be initialised...

so I compiled both straight into the kernel, but it's nothing better now:

glxinfo and glxgears segfault straight away:

```

d3vlin@caitain d3vlin $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Segmentation fault

d3vlin@caitain d3vlin $

```

using the ati binary drivers now, cause they appear to run fine.

----------

## funkmankey

building agpgart+radeon (and more recently, sis_agp got split out) as modules has worked fine for me ever since I started using 2.6 (test2-mm1 was the first, I think).

```
%glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

...blahblahblah...

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 4x x86/MMX/3DNow!/SSE TCL

```

my now-oldish 8500 is quite happy. maybe there is some other module you're not inserting, now that the AGP chipsets are separate modules rather than being options under GART?

----------

## thundersteele

Just two questions:

Do I need 

```
config_snd_dummy=yes
```

 for alsa to work properly? I am missing /dev/dsp and so on, and I am wondering if this might be the solution. 

EDIT: I found in another thread that I should enable oss emulation. that worked, but now the Sound in KDE is broken again. Before it didn't work, but I had perfect sound using mplayer for example.

And for radeon dri support:

compiled as modules (radeon and agpart), what do I exactly need for direct rendering to work?

Also Edit: I just read that I couldn't get this to work using my 1400x1050 resolution. Is that right?Last edited by thundersteele on Mon Sep 22, 2003 5:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eta

 *mmorrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am still banging my head on this as well. How far do you get in the boot process before things go bad? I can't seem to communicate to the DM so none of my LVM1 partitions are getting mounted (/usr, /var, /opt, /home, etc...). I can get EVMS2 working on a 2.4.20 gentoo sources kernel but not the 2.6.0-test5 kernels. I have EVMS 2.0.1 installed but 2.1 is no better and doesn't work with my 2.4 kernel. :(

 

Well, I tried this with evms 2.1.1 and 2.1.0 and with lvm2 this past weekend. Evms 2.1.1 refuses to run on my system for some reason or another (some problems with libraries), so I didn't get very far with that. So, I resynced portage and installed evms 2.1.0 + lvm2. During bootup kernel still complains that there is a mismatch in ioctrl b/n user(3.0.0) and kernel(4.0.0) versions[I am not close at my machine right now so I can't put the exact error message]. Also, my logical partitions still don't show up under /dev/evms/lvm as they used to with 2.4/2.5 kernel (evms 2.0.1 + lvm 1). The weird thing is that I could see all the partitions when I use "lvdisplay" or "vgdisplay" commands or when I run evmsgui. I just can't see them under dev, so can't mount them. I don't know much about ioctrl but I think that suggests the problem lies there.

----------

## watersb

 *nephros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On a side note, anyone else get errors like these on kernel compile (I recently switched to NPTL):
> 
>  *Quote:*   {standard input}: Assembler messages:
> ...

 

Disable "module versioning support" in your kernel config and try again.

----------

## GentooBox

 *thundersteele wrote:*   

> Just two questions:
> 
> Do I need 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i dont know about kernel 2.6, but in 2.4 you have to have both oss AND alsa in your use flags.

----------

## thundersteele

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> i dont know about kernel 2.6, but in 2.4 you have to have both oss AND alsa in your use flags.

 

My desktop PC's (2.4 kernel) useflags: 

```
USE="-oss [...] alsa" 
```

 Sound works properly. 

My laptop is running mm3, sound is working properly with mplayer for example. With KDE I get some noise. Using pci=noacpi at boot I don't get that noise, but sound is extremy choppy sometimes, sometimes it works and sometimes it is silent at all.

Oh, well, another edit:

after removing pci=noacpi from kernel options again, it seems to work under kde and with mplayer. Maybe the reason is that I changed some settings in KDE Control Center from auto to alsa. Now I don't have sound using XMMS and KSCD.

```
cat /usr/kde/3.1/share/sounds/pop.wav > /dev/dsp
```

makes some noise, also catting to /dev/audio, but not exactly the same noise. 

```
aplay /usr/kde/3.1/share/sounds/pop.wav
```

makes the correct beep

In my Opinion there seems to be some error with oss emulation, but might be my fault somewhere.Last edited by thundersteele on Mon Sep 22, 2003 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

mm4 is out.

----------

## dsd

 *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   

> mm4 is out.

 

i posted that above  :Smile: 

you'll need this patch though, because it doesnt process the root= parameter properly.

```
diff -u B5-real32/init/do_mounts.h B5-current/init/do_mounts.h

--- B5-real32/init/do_mounts.h   Sun Sep 21 21:22:33 2003

+++ B5-current/init/do_mounts.h   Mon Sep 22 09:41:21 2003

@@ -53,7 +53,7 @@

 static inline u32 bstat(char *name)

 {

    struct stat64 stat;

-   if (!sys_stat64(name, &stat) != 0)

+   if (sys_stat64(name, &stat) != 0)

       return 0;

    if (!S_ISBLK(stat.st_mode))

       return 0;

@@ -65,7 +65,7 @@

 static inline u32 bstat(char *name)

 {

    struct stat stat;

-   if (!sys_newstat(name, &stat) != 0)

+   if (sys_newstat(name, &stat) != 0)

       return 0;

    if (!S_ISBLK(stat.st_mode))

       return 0;

```

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   mm4 is out. 
> 
> i posted that above 
> 
> you'll need this patch though, because it doesnt process the root= parameter properly.
> ...

 I didn't scroll up enough. :p

----------

## RickDB

With the patch mm4 now boots  :Very Happy: 

I only have one (2.6 n00b) question everytime i emerge nvidia-kernel(the newest R3) it can't seem to find the module ala *FATAL: module nvidia not found*  :Shocked: 

But when i look in the /lib/modules/<MM4>/video folder its there  :Confused: 

----------

## agent_jdh

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> With the patch mm4 now boots 
> 
> I only have one (2.6 n00b) question everytime i emerge nvidia-kernel(the newest R3) it can't seem to find the module ala *FATAL: module nvidia not found* 
> 
> But when i look in the /lib/modules/<MM4>/video folder its there 

 

this sounds like a module-init-tools problem, 0.9.15-pre1 fixes it, or else you could create a symlink 'nvidia.ko' which points to nvidia.o

----------

## wrc1944

This might sound lame, but can an expert please enlighten me as to how to apply the patch to the mm4 patch? I'm having the "Can't boot" problem with 2.6.0-test5-mm4.

Do you copy it to a text file, place it in the already patched kernel source directory, and then do:

patch -p1 < "whatever you named the file"? I've tried several different names, but nothing works.

I'm having trouble, and get the following, after I apply the patch to the mm4 patch (I've never patched patches before, so am obviously not understanding something). I'm presently on 2.6.0-test5-mm3, and had no problem with it, as well as previous 2.6 kernels.

Here's what I get when trying to add the patch after I do the mm4.bz2 patch:

wrc@mymachine linux-2.6.0-test5 $ patch -p1 < diff

patching file init/do_mounts.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 53.

patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line

Hunk #2 FAILED at 65.

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file init/do_mounts.h.rej

wrc@mymachine linux-2.6.0-test5 $

----------

## AngusYoung

Anyone having problems to make serial mice to work? My PS/2 mouse works great ... but my serial one don't.

I have enabled support for Serial i/o, Serial port line discipline and Serial mouse ... anyone knows what the problem can be?

Edit: forget it ... It works now   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dufeu

Is anyone else having problems with sound and graphics using the nForce chipset's built-in GeForce 2 and audio?

I can run XMMS with only occasional skipping so long as I don't run any graphics application requiring acceleration {eg: OpenGL}. Also, if I have too much going on the computer while anything graphical is running, I run the risk of my system freezing. I will note that the freezes occure less often on this last release. I interpret this to mean that some of the sources of the freezes have been squashed.

This same hardware runs w/out any sound problems at all under 2.4.20. Graphics slow down to a crawl, but the hardware is absolutely reliable with 2.4.20.

Any advice including advice on how to get better diagnostic data would be appreciated.

----------

## mmorrell

 *eta wrote:*   

>  *mmorrell wrote:*   
> 
> I am still banging my head on this as well. How far do you get in the boot process before things go bad? I can't seem to communicate to the DM so none of my LVM1 partitions are getting mounted (/usr, /var, /opt, /home, etc...). I can get EVMS2 working on a 2.4.20 gentoo sources kernel but not the 2.6.0-test5 kernels. I have EVMS 2.0.1 installed but 2.1 is no better and doesn't work with my 2.4 kernel.  
> 
> Well, I tried this with evms 2.1.1 and 2.1.0 and with lvm2 this past weekend. Evms 2.1.1 refuses to run on my system for some reason or another (some problems with libraries), so I didn't get very far with that. So, I resynced portage and installed evms 2.1.0 + lvm2. During bootup kernel still complains that there is a mismatch in ioctrl b/n user(3.0.0) and kernel(4.0.0) versions[I am not close at my machine right now so I can't put the exact error message]. Also, my logical partitions still don't show up under /dev/evms/lvm as they used to with 2.4/2.5 kernel (evms 2.0.1 + lvm 1). The weird thing is that I could see all the partitions when I use "lvdisplay" or "vgdisplay" commands or when I run evmsgui. I just can't see them under dev, so can't mount them. I don't know much about ioctrl but I think that suggests the problem lies there.

 

Yeah, I think it is a ioctl problem from these log entries.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: open_dm_control_node: Enter.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: make_directory: Enter.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: make_directory: Exit.  Return value is 0.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: dm_check_version: Enter.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: build_ioctl_packet: Enter.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_alloc: Enter.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_alloc: Request to allocate 16384 bytes.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_alloc: Exit.  Returned pointer is 0x804c858.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: build_ioctl_packet: Exit.  Returned pointer is 0x804c858.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: run_command: Enter.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: run_command: Issuing DM ioctl 0 for device .

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: run_command: Error returned from ioctl call: 22: Invalid argument.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: run_command: Exit.  Return value is 22.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_free: Enter.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_free: Request to free memory at 0x804c858.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_free: Exit.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: dm_check_version: Exit.  Return value is 22.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: open_dm_control_node: Checking Device-Mapper interface version failed with error code 22: Invalid argument

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: open_dm_control_node: Exit.  Return value is 22.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_user_message: Enter.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_user_message: Message is: Engine: Unable to open the control node for Device-Mapper.  The Engine will run without De

vice-Mapper support.

Sep 22 22:51:16 morrell1 Engine: engine_user_message: Exit.  Return value is 0.

----------

## AtomicDog

 *dufeu wrote:*   

> Is anyone else having problems with sound and graphics using the nForce chipset's built-in GeForce 2 and audio?
> 
> I can run XMMS with only occasional skipping so long as I don't run any graphics application requiring acceleration {eg: OpenGL}. Also, if I have too much going on the computer while anything graphical is running, I run the risk of my system freezing. I will note that the freezes occure less often on this last release. I interpret this to mean that some of the sources of the freezes have been squashed.
> 
> 

 

I'm having similar issues.  Both 2.6.0-test5-love1 and 2.6.0-test5-mm3 will make the sound in XMMS skip if I start doing other things.  Occasionally, things like loading webpages in mozilla will make the sound skip.  It is quite annoying.  I didn't have this problem with the ck 2.4.20 kernel I used for months, but once I tried out 2.4.22ck and 2.6.0-test5, XMMS started to skip.  Besides that, you can tell the desktop just isn't as fast.  mm3 does seem to be a bit better than the love kernel, however.

I'm running a 1.2Ghz Duron on a ABIT KT7-RAID w/ 512mb pc-133 and a geforce 2 pro 64mb.

----------

## dhalsiim

Have any of you ever have a scheduler problem before or know a fix for the following:

I updated to 2.6-test5-bk8 last night and am having hangs while booting. The hang occurs on :

 *Quote:*   

> Using anticipatory scheduling io scheduler.

 

So I specified "scheduler=cfq" and "scheduler=deadline" by turns but it still hangs on that line. Is it really a scheduling problem or could be something else?

--dhalsiim

----------

## Rhino

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> With the patch mm4 now boots 
> 
> I only have one (2.6 n00b) question everytime i emerge nvidia-kernel(the newest R3) it can't seem to find the module ala *FATAL: module nvidia not found* 
> 
> But when i look in the /lib/modules/<MM4>/video folder its there 

 

depmod -a or modules-update

----------

## Darthanubis

!!! Failed to chown/chmod/unlink in movefile()

!!! /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test5-mm4/arch/sh/kernel/sh_bios.c

!!! [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test5-mm4/arch/sh/kernel/sh_bios.c'

This has happened a few times before with various ebuilds. Dunno if this has anything to do with running a 2.6test5mm3 kernel?

How can root not be permitted to do something?

----------

## col

 *dufeu wrote:*   

> Is anyone else having problems with sound and graphics using the nForce chipset's built-in GeForce 2 and audio?
> 
> I can run XMMS with only occasional skipping so long as I don't run any graphics application requiring acceleration {eg: OpenGL}. Also, if I have too much going on the computer while anything graphical is running, I run the risk of my system freezing. I will note that the freezes occure less often on this last release. I interpret this to mean that some of the sources of the freezes have been squashed.
> 
> This same hardware runs w/out any sound problems at all under 2.4.20. Graphics slow down to a crawl, but the hardware is absolutely reliable with 2.4.20.
> ...

 

Install the xmms alsa plugin .... when I change to it all skipping went away & it now sounds excellent

----------

## dsd

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> Do you copy it to a text file, place it in the already patched kernel source directory, and then do:
> 
> patch -p1 < "whatever you named the file"? I've tried several different names, but nothing works.

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> Here's what I get when trying to add the patch after I do the mm4.bz2 patch:
> 
> wrc@mymachine linux-2.6.0-test5 $ patch -p1 < diff
> 
> patching file init/do_mounts.h
> ...

 

Sounds like you didn't copy it from the forum properly. Check that when you pasted it into your text editor, it didn't word wrap anywhere where it shouldn't.

also, try leaving a blank new line at the end of the patch file.

Alternatively, if you understand the patch format, you could just edit the file init/do_mounts.h yourself. There are 2 lines that look like this:

```
if (!sys_stat64(name, &stat) != 0)
```

simply remove the ! from sys_stat64 in each occurance.

----------

## RickDB

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

>  *RickDB wrote:*   With the patch mm4 now boots 
> 
> I only have one (2.6 n00b) question everytime i emerge nvidia-kernel(the newest R3) it can't seem to find the module ala *FATAL: module nvidia not found* 
> 
> But when i look in the /lib/modules/<MM4>/video folder its there  
> ...

 

Thanks the 0.9.15-pre1 fixed it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## riprjak

 *fca wrote:*   

>  *dl1vr8r wrote:*   Installed mm3 and now I can't mount my FAT drive.  The fat and vfat modules still show up in lsmod, but I can't mount the partition.  Going back to mm2 fixes the problem.  
> 
>  
> 
> That's a known bug. It will be fixed in mm4. See 
> ...

 

mm4 didnt fix the problem.  Still cant mount FAT (well, Joliet cdrom) filesystems.  I would try FAT disks but I have none.  mm2 has no issues for me, however, so I will stick with this for a while.

fstab follows

```

# <fs>       <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>    <dump/pass>

/dev/hdax      /boot         ext3            noauto,noatime  1 1

/dev/hdax      /               reiserfs        noatime     0 0

/dev/hdax      none         swap            sw                  0 0

/dev/hdb1     /mnt/stuff   auto             users,rw       0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,users,umask=000   0 0

/dev/fd0     /mnt/floppy   auto             noauto,rw,users,exec,umask=000  0 0

/dev/hdd1  /mnt/zip        auto            noauto,rw,users,umask=000 0 0

//10.0.0.4/media    /mnt/fairuse    smbfs auto,rw,users,exec,uid=<fnord>,gid=<fnord>,dmask=777,fmask=777,username=<fnord>,password=<fnord>   0 0

                                                                                                                                                                               

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0                                                                                                                                                                               
```

cant figure why...  no SCSI emulation in the kernel (use ATAPI transport for CD burning).

err!

jak

----------

## digital

Another 2.6.0-test5 user here working fine w/ nvidia 4496. Everything is great, looks to be a subjective measured performance gain w/ this kernel from latest 2.4 series.

----------

## christsong84

just a curious note...I've heard a lot of good things about 2.6 and was wondering if pcmcia-cs worked with it?  If it does, I'm ready to ditch 2.4 (having major problems since nvidia drivers upgrade...)

----------

## HeartBreakKid

So have the low-latency and preemptible kernel patches been merged as one patch and included in the kernel?  I don't see any law latency patches for 2.6, and the preemptible kernel patch is there...I also heard somewhere that they were planning on merging the two patches.

I guess I don't follow this as closely as I should...

----------

## dhalsiim

Any one getting a boot hang at the i/o (Input Output) scheduler which ever it may be (cfq, deadline, anticipatory -- I dunno which one is this). Try and use "pci=noacpi" or "acpi=off" as a boot argument, it worked for me. Though I never had to before, but I guess things change and so we gotta change with'em  :Smile: . Now I wanna know why 'glxgears' & 'glxinfo' seg fault if 'dri' is enabled in XFree86Config. I am recompiling xfree now since I thaught it could be because of gcc-3.3.1. I'll post if I succeeded or not.

----------

## watersb

 *christsong84 wrote:*   

> just a curious note...I've heard a lot of good things about 2.6 and was wondering if pcmcia-cs worked with it?  If it does, I'm ready to ditch 2.4 (having major problems since nvidia drivers upgrade...)

 

Of COURSE it does!  :Smile: 

I've been using 2.5/6 exclusively on my laptop since May.

Use the kernel modules, NOT the ones that ship with pcmcia-cs. Then after you install your kernel, make sure that the kernel 2.6 sources are pointed to by /usr/src/linux. You will have to tweak the include/linux/scsi.h file (change u8 to unsigned char); search the forums for details. The re-merge pcmcia-cs.

----------

## wrc1944

Thanks dsd,

Since the patch is so small, I opened it in kwrite, and immediately saw what it was meant to do, so I edited the init/do_mounts.h file myself. Guess I'm beginning to get the hang of this to some degree. Anyway, a quick recompile, and now 2.6.0-test5-mm4 is running great- no more boot problem. Amazing how just one extra ! in a kernel patch can prevent the entire system from booting!

I copied the patch from the google kernel group, not the Gentoo forum- they appear to be the same. I guess there was, as you say, a formatting problem- I'll investigate this further.

Thanks again,

wrc1944

----------

## AtomicDog

 *col wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Install the xmms alsa plugin .... when I change to it all skipping went away & it now sounds excellent

 

I'm using the alsa plugin and still getting skipping.

----------

## HeartBreakKid

 *HeartBreakKid wrote:*   

> So have the low-latency and preemptible kernel patches been merged as one patch and included in the kernel?  I don't see any law latency patches for 2.6, and the preemptible kernel patch is there...I also heard somewhere that they were planning on merging the two patches.
> 
> I guess I don't follow this as closely as I should...

 

Damn, 2 Triple posts since I posted the question......I just want to make sure someone notices it....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Lovechild

 *dhalsiim wrote:*   

> Have any of you ever have a scheduler problem before or know a fix for the following:
> 
> I updated to 2.6-test5-bk8 last night and am having hangs while booting. The hang occurs on :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Using anticipatory scheduling io scheduler. 
> ...

 

elevator=cfq not scheduler=cfq

----------

## Caffeine

Just installed a Lite-On burner (abit (via) motherboard). Kernel 2.6 test5-mm4. Burning a CD fails, leaving this message in /var/log/messages

(There's two call traces above this, and one below btw )

```
Sep 25 00:10:10 espresso kernel: hde: ATAPI reset complete

Sep 25 00:10:10 espresso kernel: hde: irq timeout: status=0xc0 { Busy }

Sep 25 00:10:10 espresso kernel: hde: ATAPI reset complete

Sep 25 00:10:10 espresso kernel: hde: irq timeout: status=0xc0 { Busy }

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: kernel BUG at drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.c:493!

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: PREEMPT

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: CPU:    0

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: EIP:    0060:[<f1ea8adb>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: EFLAGS: 00010282

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: EIP is at idescsi_transfer_pc+0x9b/0x120 [ide_scsi]

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: eax: efce37c0   ebx: c04745f4   ecx: c02732e0   edx: 0000d802

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: esi: d6819ec0   edi: df0029ac   ebp: d31bfe08   esp: d31bfde4

Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

```

After this, I get a repeating 

```
Sep 25 00:10:34 espresso kernel: hdg: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

Sep 25 00:10:44 espresso kernel: hdg: 0 bytes in FIFO

Sep 25 00:10:44 espresso kernel: hdg: DMA interrupt recovery

Sep 25 00:10:44 espresso kernel: hdg: lost interrupt

```

Trying to access the drive with cdrecord -scanbus results in hanging apps. Ignoring kill -9 kind of hangs. Any advice? Should I report this bug? To who?

I'm off to bed. 

Cheers.

----------

## dsd

i assume thats with ATAPI writing - have you tried SCSI emulation?

ATAPI writing is still very alpha.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Anyone got lm_sensors working? It compiled flawlessly, but it wants me to modprobe i2c-proc, which I'm unable to find... Any ideas?

 *Quote:*   

> fuero@bmfh fuero $ sudo sensors
> 
> Can't access /proc file
> 
> /proc/sys/dev/sensors/chips or /proc/bus/i2c unreadable;
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> fuero@bmfh fuero $ lsmod | grep -i i2c
> 
> i2c_sensor              2944  1 w83781d
> 
> i2c_isa                 2112  0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> fuero@bmfh fuero $ find /lib/modules/2.6.0-test5-mm4/ -name *i2c*
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.0-test5-mm4/kernel/drivers/i2c
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.0-test5-mm4/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-algo-pcf.ko
> ...

 

----------

## Lovechild

use sysfs instead of lm-sensors it's much nicer.

----------

## Caffeine

 *dsd wrote:*   

> i assume thats with ATAPI writing - have you tried SCSI emulation?
> 
> ATAPI writing is still very alpha.

 

Nope. This is with SCSI emulation, as shown here :

```
Sep 25 00:10:13 espresso kernel: kernel BUG at drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.c:493! 
```

I've got a feeling it's something to do with the VIA chipset support. 

Maybe I should try this ATAPI transport. Any pointers to it's setup?

[EDIT]OK, found this thread. I'll give that a shot. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=32009&highlight=cdrw+atapi

Still, should this looks like a kernel bug. Should I submit it anywhere?

[/EDIT]

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Thanks Lovechild, seems to work perfectly. I didn't even know this existed.... (new in 2.6? and why isn't it in procfs?)

----------

## Lovechild

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> Thanks Lovechild, seems to work perfectly. I didn't even know this existed.... (new in 2.6? and why isn't it in procfs?)

 

New in 2.6 - it's a very nice interface for talking to the kernel.. Love-sources even allows you to select the IO scheduler for a specific block device in runtime using sysfs (well the selector patch is stand alone right now since I haven't gotten around to updating the tarball yet but it works nicely) 

sysfs is also the base for udev which is the devfs replacement - devfs is evil and wrong, and is being removed in 2.7.. udev is mega cool, when it works (it's only 0.2 atm so it has..... issues)

sysfs is generally very cool since you can just cat stuff directly to the interfaces and change stuff like general IO pattern constants.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

sounds fun  :Wink: , I'll look at udev and sysfs more closely... Is there already an ebuild for this udev, or is it too new and buggy?

----------

## Lovechild

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> sounds fun , I'll look at udev and sysfs more closely... Is there already an ebuild for this udev, or is it too new and buggy?

 

I would go with option b.

I know the gentoo developers have talked about switching to udev when it gets more mature and kernel 2.6 has been shipped as the default Gentoo kernel (I guess - since sysfs is needed).

----------

## wallace1819

hi,

I've been using the mm-sources for quite a while now with no problems.  I kept seeing this strange error when booting...

No /sys to mount sysfs needed in 2.5+ kernels!

so I just created a /sys dir.  Aparently i should have done this quite some time ago!  :Smile:   oh well.

anyway, what is this /sys and the entries in there used for?  can someone point me to some links where i can learn what this /sys dir is all about.

thx,

wallace

----------

## Lovechild

 *wallace1819 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> I've been using the mm-sources for quite a while now with no problems.  I kept seeing this strange error when booting...
> 
> No /sys to mount sysfs needed in 2.5+ kernels!
> ...

 

it's an interface to your devices - you can cat information directly to a device, or read information just like a file - very useful for something like lm.sensors where you no longer need a big userspace program to poke the kernel every now and again.

it's very very cool. just try browsing around in there and see all the stuff that already can be configured using sysfs.

normally cat *1" > /sys/device/setting enables it, etc.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

As lovechild stated above, sysfs is used for sending firmware to hardware easily, to access hardware on a *very* low level and other stuff. Try searching /usr/src/linux-.../documentation for further information.

*edit*

Found the file:

/usr/src/linux-2.6..../Documentation/filesystems/sysfs.txt

----------

## wallace1819

sweet...this is very cool 

thx!

----------

## ahr

Does anyone have Centrino and is using i2c?

I have no idea what modules to load...

----------

## wallace1819

trying to emerge pcmcia-cs...

```

cc -march=pentium4 -O3 -funroll-loops -pipe -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math -msse2

-mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn

-I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules

scsi_info.c   -o scsi_info

In file included from scsi_info.c:42:

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:215: parse error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:215: warning: no semicolon at end of structor union

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:216: warning: type defaults to `int' indeclaration of `medium'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:216: warning: data definition has no typeor storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:217: parse error before "_r2"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:217: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_r2'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:217: warning: data definition has no typeor storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:218: parse error before "block_desc_length"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:218: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `block_desc_length'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:218: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:219: parse error before "density"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:219: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `density'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:219: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:220: parse error before "number_blocks_hi"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:220: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `number_blocks_hi'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:220: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:221: parse error before "number_blocks_med"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:221: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `number_blocks_med'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:221: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:222: parse error before "number_blocks_lo"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:222: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `number_blocks_lo'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:222: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:223: parse error before "_r3"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:223: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_r3'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:223: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:224: parse error before "block_length_hi"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:224: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `block_length_hi'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:224: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:225: parse error before "block_length_med"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:225: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `block_length_med'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:225: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:226: parse error before "block_length_lo"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:226: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `block_length_lo'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:226: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:233: parse error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:233: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:234: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ScsiLun'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:234: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

make[1]: *** [scsi_info] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory

`/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4/cardmgr'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 100, Exitcode 2

!!! failed compiling

```

anyone seen this before??

wallace

----------

## wallace1819

some weird double posting issues to day!

----------

## watersb

 *wallace1819 wrote:*   

> trying to emerge pcmcia-cs...

 

Yes, this is an old bug

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> changing that u8 to a u_int8_t should fix that.
> 
> see: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0301.1/0008.html
> ...

 

----------

## eee

Anyone had luck with acpid and switching /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor?

I can get this work doing it manually:

```
root # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

performance

root # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e '^cpu MHz' -e ^bogo

cpu MHz         : 1299.187

bogomips        : 2564.77

root # echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

root # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e '^cpu MHz' -e ^bogo

cpu MHz         : 599.625

bogomips        : 1183.74
```

But the cpuinfo interface does not change when exercising this via acpid.  The scaling govenor is changed, but the information in cpuinfo does not change.  That is, when I unplug the laptop, scaling_govenor is properly set to powersave, but cpuinfo is still 1.3 MHz.

I just don't get why this works when I'm logged in as root, but doesn't work from acpid, which runs as root.  Anybody run into anything like this?

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

Why is there no hardware RAID support in this kernel?

I tried mm3-test5-2.6.0 kernel and there was no hardware RAID in the kernel as far as I could tell...I enabled my chipset (HPT37X [370 for me]), and enabled RAID support in the RAID and LVM menu, but there's no hardware RAID section in the ATA/SCSI/IDE drivers section unless you just need RAID support and the chipset anymore...

I need RAID support in the 2.6 kernel if I'm going to upgrade my server to it, because the server has an NTFS RAID 0 array that we want to use over Samba...

----------

## thundersteele

 *eee wrote:*   

> Anyone had luck with acpid and switching /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor?
> 
> I can get this work doing it manually:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Just to tell you, I didn't get the powersafe governor to work at all. I am using userspace instead. Perhaps powersafe isn't working properly at the moment (for centrino speedfreq in my case). Try:

```
emerge speedfreq
```

A nice tool, you can cpuspeed dynamic, so it adjusts frequency to cpu load. I put some shortcuts on my special Sony Vaio buttons to set cpuspeed manually.

----------

## eee

 *thundersteele wrote:*   

> Just to tell you, I didn't get the powersafe governor to work at all. I am using userspace instead. Perhaps powersafe isn't working properly at the moment (for centrino speedfreq in my case). Try:
> 
> ```
> emerge speedfreq
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the reply.  I hadn't been able to get scaling_govenor to do anything either.  Then I tried it with mm4 and it worked.  But like I said, it only worked from the command line, which is just weird.  I'll try to chalk it up to the pre-release nature of the kernel, but I know it's going to bother me...

I will look into speedfreq.  I don't think I've tried any userspace apps to adjust cpu frequency (other than acpid) with 2.6.  Sound like fun   :Smile: 

----------

## Berkz

I Installed beta 5 and my linux slowed down extremely. I noticed cpu usage was 100% constantly. Here is my output from top: 

```

top - 00:43:13 up 28 min,  1 user,  load average: 1.32, 1.41, 1.26

Tasks:  71 total,   4 running,  67 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  13.9% user,  86.1% system,   0.0% nice,   0.0% idle,   0.0% IO-wait

Mem:    774452k total,   256884k used,   517568k free,    30576k buffers

Swap:   305224k total,        0k used,   305224k free,   132180k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  Command

    5 root      25   0     0    0    0 R 82.2  0.0  23:20.97 khubd

 3072 root      15   0  101m  20m  83m S  4.7  2.6   1:19.07 X

 3265 Berkz     15   0 22060 8732  11m S  3.7  1.1   0:34.82 artsd

 4004 Berkz     15   0 22060 8732  11m S  2.3  1.1   0:09.55 artsd

 3708 Berkz     15   0 32396  18m  29m R  1.7  2.5   0:14.33 juk

 4008 Berkz     15   0 27132  14m  25m R  1.3  1.9   0:02.25 kdeinit

 3284 Berkz     16   0 28164  14m  25m S  1.0  1.9   0:18.56 superkaramba

 3842 Berkz     15   0 37180  24m  29m S  1.0  3.2   0:09.20 kdeinit

 3271 Berkz     15   0 25248  13m  23m S  0.7  1.7   0:06.38 kdeinit

 3277 Berkz     15   0 27608  15m  25m S  0.3  2.1   0:03.33 kdeinit

 3293 Berkz     15   0 34960  20m  31m S  0.3  2.7   0:06.22 kopete

    1 root      15   0  1352  516 1316 S  0.0  0.1   0:04.30 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.15 events/0

    4 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.20 kblockd/0

    6 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

    7 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:04.64 pdflush

```

Also here is my dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.0-test5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #7 Sat Sep 27 00:11:39 GMT 2003

Video mode to be used for restore is ffff

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 192496 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root /dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1395.251 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 773920k/786368k available (2605k kernel code, 11656k reserved, 910k data, 128k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 2744.32 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

-> /dev

-> /dev/console

-> /root

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb130, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

Using anticipatory scheduling io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0a.0

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c900 Boomerang 10Mbps Combo at 0xec00. Vers LK1.1.19

eth0: Dropping NETIF_F_SG since no checksum feature.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: WDC WD800BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive

hdd: CD-ROM 56X L, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: ATAPI 56X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ohci-hcd: 2003 Feb 24 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci-hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:07.3

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 9, io base 0000d400

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: detected 2 ports

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.0-test5 uhci-hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:07.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: usb_new_device - registering interface 1-0:0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:0: ganged power switching

hub 1-0:0: global over-current protection

hub 1-0:0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:0: enabling power on all ports

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:07.2

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 9, io base 0000d800

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: detected 2 ports

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.3: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.0-test5 uhci-hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:07.3

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb2: usb_new_device - registering interface 2-0:0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-0:0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:0: ganged power switching

hub 2-0:0: global over-current protection

hub 2-0:0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:0: enabling power on all ports

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.6 (Wed Aug 20 20:27:13 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:07.5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.5 to 64

hub 1-0:0: port 1, status 101, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

hub 1-0:0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

usb 1-1: Product: USB Keyboard

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: BTC

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-1: usb_new_device - registering interface 1-1:0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-1:0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-1:0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-1:0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-1:0: compound device; port removable status: FR

hub 1-1:0: individual port power switching

hub 1-1:0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-1:0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-1:0: power on to power good time: 44ms

hub 1-1:0: hub controller current requirement: 100mA

hub 1-1:0: local power source is lost (inactive)

hub 1-1:0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-1:0: enabling power on all ports

hub 1-0:0: port 2, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:0: port 2 enable change, status 100

hub 2-0:0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:0: port 2, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:0: port 1 enable change, status 100

hub 2-0:0: port 2 enable change, status 100

hub 1-1:0: port 1, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 82C686A/B rev50 at 0xdc00, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

hub 1-1:0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

hub 1-1:0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 3

usb 1-1.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 3 default language ID 0x409

usb 1-1.1: Product: USB Keyboard

usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: BTC

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-1.1: usb_new_device - registering interface 1-1.1:0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hid 1-1.1:0: usb_probe_interface

hid 1-1.1:0: usb_probe_interface - got id

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: d800: suspend_hc

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Reiserfs journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda3) for (hda3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 128k freed

Adding 305224k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -104 received

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [BTC USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:07.2-1.1

usb 1-1.1: usb_new_device - registering interface 1-1.1:1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

```

Anybody ever seen this?

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

WHY IS THERE NO HARDWARE RAID IN THE NEW 2.6 KERNEL SERIES? MY SERVER NEEDS FUCKING HARDWARE RAID SUPPORT AND THERE IS NONE!

I WANT TO UPDATE MY SERVER TO THE 2.6 SERIES, BUT WITHOUT HARDWARE RAID SUPPORT, I"M FUCKED!

----------

## funkmankey

wow, someone needs beer.

(oh wait, it's me!)

for once I'm glad that I can't afford to build a big shiney RAID.

anyway...Berkz -- you might want to give either the mm or love kernel a shot if you haven't already, could just be scheduler badness that you are seeing.

----------

## Forge

Nicholas D Wolfwood -

IT'S GONE. REALLY GONE. NEVER COMING BACK.

DON'T KNOW IF YOU NOTICED, BUT IT'S BEEN BROKEN MORE THAN NOT LATELY, AND ARJAN AT RH IS NOT DOING MUCH FIXING. ALAN COX SAID IT SHOULD COME OUT SINCE ARJAN WASN'T UPDATING IT, AND IT SHOULDN'T BE IN THE KERNEL AT ALL, IT SHOULD BE SOME USERSPACE SCRIPT/APP/INIT CRAP.

Please try asking your question nicely in the future. Just because no one answered it is no reason to shout and use profanity.

By the by: Highpoint's chips do jack in hardware. It's firmware/software RAID.

Also, since you're using a 'server', I'm assuming you're using RAID1. RAID0 is inherently dangerous to data in case of disk failure. RAID1 + ataraid (Promise/Highpoint/Silicon Image) = kernel oops if a disk goes south, no array rebuild.

If you really are running a server, you must really hate your data, or your uptime, or both.

----------

## nephros

 *Forge wrote:*   

> By the by: Highpoint's chips do jack in hardware. It's firmware/software RAID.
> 
> 

 

True, and its performannce sucks.

Use the kernel software raid, it is much better, and you're not bound to a hardware manufacturer either. Nor to your drives hanging on some specific bus.

That said, if you're setting up a production machine, why are you even looking at 2.6 before it's reached, say, at least 2.6.4?

Oh, and hit your CAPS-LOCK once please.

----------

## swat

Indeed - I run a highpoint, but just as an extra controller but have never, and will never use the dodgy onboard raid function. I'm hoping to replace it anyway, with a promise ATA133 one soon

Simon

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

 *Forge wrote:*   

> Nicholas D Wolfwood -
> 
> IT'S GONE. REALLY GONE. NEVER COMING BACK.
> 
> DON'T KNOW IF YOU NOTICED, BUT IT'S BEEN BROKEN MORE THAN NOT LATELY, AND ARJAN AT RH IS NOT DOING MUCH FIXING. ALAN COX SAID IT SHOULD COME OUT SINCE ARJAN WASN'T UPDATING IT, AND IT SHOULDN'T BE IN THE KERNEL AT ALL, IT SHOULD BE SOME USERSPACE SCRIPT/APP/INIT CRAP.
> ...

 

I'm using RAID0, and it doesn't matter about data failure, because it's a file RAID, I'm not running Gentoo on it. Highpoint's chips work, I've got one on each of my two mobos, mine and the server's. The server's Highpoint 370 as a RAID0 array has been working fine, except one of the drives is going bad...that's why I need RAID support, so I can get files off the RAID before it totally goes bad. As far as I can see, the Linux software RAID does jack because there is nothing in /dev relating to "raid" unless I'm looking for the wrong term.

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

shouldnt you be looking into the 2.4 kernel then so that it isnt development, isnt broken most of the time, is easy to set up, and will do everything you need? the 2.6 kernel is a really nice kernel but it is still in development it is BETA software things break, things just dont work, things go south break your machine and give your dog a nasty rash if your just looking at a way to get the data off of your raid array why wont 2.4 do everything you need with less hassle? and of course if your set on using 2.6 theres two options, wait till its fixed...or fix it

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

I'm using the 2.4 series on the server. The whole point is that I want to upgrade to the 2.6 series, and I don't fear stability problems because I'm using it on my own computer and the 2.6 series works fine..same exact hardware except a chip and mobo differential and on the server it's got a RAID0 array and not my PC.

(Chip: Athlon Tbird 1Ghz [Server] - Athlon XP 1700 [Mine])

(Mobo: Abit KT7-RAID I believe it it [Server] - Abit KG7-RAID [Mine])

----------

## Forge

If you are using ataraid, you can't use 2.6.*.

If you are using 2.6.*, you are not using ataraid.

It doesn't get any simpler than that.

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

Yeah, problem. I want to use the 2.6 kernel, and the devs think many people don't use it, so they take it out?

----------

## azote

hey guys any idea how to get my VOLUME SAVE so every time I RESTART on my laptop I dont have to go  MANUALY and unmute my alsa devices?? with aumix?

*2.6 test 5 mm4 with alsa drivers build in..

thanks

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

emerge alsa-utils and watch at the bottom for the line that sais something like 

"rc-update add alsasound boot" and then use that or else trust that memory server me correctly and try it right from this post...guess that couldnt hurt anything, theyve changed the soundscript from alsa-driver to alsa-utils specifically for us 2.6 users kinda makes you feel special doesnt it?

----------

## azote

I had it on default level ..and it was not working...

I just put it now on boot  :Smile: 

----------

## azote

the problem was that I had alsa-driver also triying to load ....

so I had to 

```

emerge -C alsa-driver
```

----------

## Grilo

I am wondering about usb palm/visor/clie syncing and the 2.6 kernels. I can no longer get to my /dev/usb/tts/0 or 1 and I cannot see my clie in the /sys/bus/usb or /usb-serial folders? is this working or should i wait for future kernel releases?

Grilo

----------

